# [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?



## beren2707 (7. Mai 2014)

*[Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Da die vorherige Umfrage zur Bundestagswahl doch recht positiv aufgenommen wurde, hier nun eine Umfrage zu der am 25. Mai anstehenden EU-Parlamentswahl. Dabei habe ich erneut sehr viele Antwortmöglichkeiten erstellt, mit denen sich hoffentlich die Masse identifizieren kann; daher bitte ich darum, sich kurz die Zeit zu nehmen diese vollständig durchzulesen und erst dann sein Kreuzchen zu setzen.

*Antwortmöglichkeiten:
*
[X] Ja, ich habe bereits gewählt (Briefwähler).
[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich mein Kreuzchen mache.
[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, bin aber noch unentschlossen, welche Partei ich wählen soll.
[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, werde aber meine Stimme absichtlich ungültig machen.
[X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, weil ich die EU-Parlamentswahl als unwichtig empfinde.
[X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, weil ich mit der bestehenden Lage zufrieden bin.
[X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, weil ich mich von keiner Partei angemessen vertreten fühle.
[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, Politik interessiert mich nicht.
[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.
[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde auch nicht wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.
[X] Bin noch unentschlossen, tendiere aber momentan noch dazu, wählen zu gehen.
[X] Bin noch unentschlossen, tendiere aber momentan noch dazu, nicht wählen zu gehen.

Für Eure Teilnahme danke ich Euch recht herzlich!


----------



## n3rd (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich weiß zwar wo ich mein "Kreuzchen" setzen werde, muss aber zugeben, dass ich mit der Palette, die zur Auswahl steht sehr unzufrieden bin!
Warum gibt es auf dem Stimmzettel (wie es auch in anderen Ländern gang und gebe ist) keine Option "Gegen alle"???


----------



## der_yappi (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich mein Kreuzchen mache.

Auf jeden Fall NICHT bei CDSUFDPSPD


----------



## Monsjo (7. Mai 2014)

Bin minderjährig, würde aber wählen wenn ich könnte.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wenn ich mir die Wahlplakate (bzw. die Wahlkampagne insgesamt) ansehe, frage ich mich, ob die Parteien selber überhaupt Interesse an der Wahl haben.
Wahrscheinlich gehe ich wählen, muss aber noch gucken wen. Die meisten Etablierten fallen schon aus, weil die für das TTIP/gegen Demokratie sind .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



n3rd schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar wo ich mein "Kreuzchen" setzen werde, muss aber zugeben, dass ich mit der Palette, die zur Auswahl steht sehr unzufrieden bin!
> Warum gibt es auf dem Stimmzettel (wie es auch in anderen Ländern gang und gebe ist) keine Option "Gegen alle"???


 
Weil es keine Meinungsumfrage ist, sondern der konstruktive Versuch, eine politische Instution neu zu besetzen.

Mir gehts aber langsam ähnlich. Zielgerichtetes einsetzen für Ideale gibt es fast gar nicht mehr. Selbst die Kleinstparteien haben selten konkrete Ziele, sondern versprechen vielen vieles - wovon man die Hälfte nicht will und genau weiß, dass maximal ein Viertel umgesetzt werden könnte, selbst wenn es nur nach der Partei geht. Am Ende wählt man dann die Katze (oder den Lobbyist) im Sack


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich mein Kreuzchen mache.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] _Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, weil ich die EU-Wahlen als unwichtig empfinde._ 

 Diese Wahlen sind völlig für die Katz.

 Da werden letztendlich Politiker aufgestellt,
 welche im unserem Land nix mehr zu sagen haben.

 Aber das ist ja egal, als Belohnung für jahrelange Parteiergebenheit ist das für die Kandidaten schon akzeptabel.
 Ist also völlig Wurscht, wo Du Dein Kreuz machst.

 Ist das ein reiner Versorgungsposten.

 Und Altpolitiker sind immer gut vernetzt, ein Zugang zu mächtigen Lobbyisten ist da garantiert.


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Bin minderjährig, würde aber wählen wenn ich könnte.


 Same here.

Finde es allerdings echt  erschreckend, von wie vielen ich Privat gehört habe, dass sie nicht wählen gehen wollen...


----------



## Monsjo (7. Mai 2014)

Dann sollen sie zumindest eine Scherzpartei wählen, dann sind die extremen Parteien nicht so stark.


----------



## Perry (7. Mai 2014)

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, werde aber meine Stimme absichtlich ungültig machen.

Ich werde einen alternativen Stimmzettel einwerfen und damit meine Stimme ungültig machen. 
Da ich gegen die Institution EU, gegen den EURO und gegen die NATO bin


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Eben. Aber ich höre halt immer wieder, das es die Leute nicht interessiert. Aber die Politik scheint  vielen ja egal zu sein.

Bei mir in der Klasse (alle unter 18) würden auch nur 3 Leute wählen gehen...MMn sollte man die Möglichkeiten auch nutzen wenn das Privileg hat, wählen gehen zu dürfen. Aber das sehen viele anscheinend etwas anders.

Wobei ich glaube, dass es mit daran liegt, dass man aus Brüssel  relativ wenig hört, im Vergleich zu Berlin. Das Problem ist halt, dass die extremen sicher wählen gehen. Und die wollen vermutlich die wenigstens gewahlt sehen. Aber vielleicht müssen die extremen einmal gewählt werden, um ihnen die Augen zu öffnen...


----------



## jamie (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Großes Lob an dich, beren2707!
Die Pluralität der Antwortmöglichkeiten ist wirklich gut. 
Sowas sieht man selten. Möglicherweise wäre eine "Ja, sonstiges" und "Nein, sonstiges" noch gut gewesen.


----------



## fr3w (7. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Bin minderjährig, würde aber wählen wenn ich könnte.



Damit sind wir 2


----------



## beren2707 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



jamie schrieb:


> ...


Danke sehr; daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Werde ich beim nächsten Mal berücksichtigen.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, Politik interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## BennHi (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich denn dürfte (weil noch nicht 18) würd ich Piraten wählen  

Aber sind ja in BaWü auch Kommunalwahlen und da darf ich ja ab 16 mitwählen - Da weiß ich auch was ich wähle


----------



## Seeefe (7. Mai 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Eben. Aber ich höre halt immer wieder, das es die Leute nicht interessiert. Aber die Politik scheint  vielen ja egal zu sein.
> 
> Bei mir in der Klasse (alle unter 18) würden auch nur 3 Leute wählen gehen...MMn sollte man die Möglichkeiten auch nutzen wenn das Privileg hat, wählen gehen zu dürfen. Aber das sehen viele anscheinend etwas anders.
> 
> Wobei ich glaube, dass es mit daran liegt, dass man aus Brüssel  relativ wenig hört, im Vergleich zu Berlin. Das Problem ist halt, dass die extremen sicher wählen gehen. Und die wollen vermutlich die wenigstens gewahlt sehen. Aber vielleicht müssen die extremen einmal gewählt werden, um ihnen die Augen zu öffnen...



ja jeder von den politikern labert immer wie wichtig es ist zur europawahl zu gehen. aber bitte, man hört ja garnichts aus brüssel, vom wahlkampf nicht, ja die einzigen die ich da kenne sind der schulz, unser kommissar mit den super englisch kenntnissen und der baroso oder wie der sich schreibt. kein wunder das das interesse der vor allem jungen dann eher gering ist. an sich sollte in der schule auch die politische struktur der EU mal deutlicher und genauer durchgenommen werden, statt zig tausend mal das deutsche staatengebilde. dann könnte man die wahl, deren wichtigkeit, auch besser nachvollziehen.


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, Politik interessiert mich nicht.


 Und genau diese Einstellung meine ich, ohne dich jetzt in irgendeiner Form angreifen zu wollen.

Du gibt Extremen Parteien die Chance in das Europaparlament einzuziehen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du diese dort möchtest...Gib doch wenigstens einen leeren Stimmzettel ab...Davon haben wir alle etwas.

Edit für Seefe.

Das stimmt allerdings. Wobei wir in meinem Tut mit unserer Lehrerin auch sowas machen, auch wenn wir da eher die Ausnahme sind. Es kommt zu wenig aus Brüssel, dass stimmt. :/ Ist leider stark Lehrerabhängig. Und den meisten scheint es nicht Wichtig genug zu sein.

Wobei ich das Privileg wählen gehen zu dürfen, auch nutzen würde, wenn ich uninteressiert wäre. Man muss sich halt mal überlegen, wie viele Menschen nicht die Möglichkeit haben zu wählen, und dieses aber wollen...


----------



## Monsjo (7. Mai 2014)

Ein leerer Stimmzettel wird doch auch für ungültig erklärt, dann kann man sich den Weg zur Urne auch sparen, oder habe ich im Politikunterricht was falsch verstanden?


----------



## BennHi (7. Mai 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Und genau diese Einstellung meine ich, ohne dich jetzt in irgendeiner Form angreifen zu wollen.
> 
> Du gibt Extremen Parteien die Chance in das Europaparlament einzuziehen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du diese dort möchtest...Gib doch wenigstens einen leeren Stimmzettel ab...Davon haben wir alle etwas.



(Y) Komplett richtig  Diese Einstellung find ich doof.....


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. Mai 2014)

[X] würde gerb gehen leider unter 18 und ich würde die Linke(n) wählen


----------



## Speed4Fun (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Bei der nächsten Wahl bin ich auch endlich dabei und alt genug...


----------



## BennHi (7. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ein leerer Stimmzettel wird doch auch für ungültig erklärt, dann kann man sich den Weg zur Urne auch sparen, oder habe ich im Politikunterricht was falsch verstanden?



Ja aber Ungültig fällt unter "Sonstige".

Angenommen man braucht über 15% für einen Einzug in ein Parlament:

Szenario 1:
  Gesamt: 20
  Blau: 10 - 50%
  Rot: 5 - 25%
  Grau: 3 - 15%
  Ungültig: 10%

  -> Grau ist nicht drin

Szenario 2:
  Gesamt: 18
  Blau: 10 - 55,5%
  Rot: 5 - 27.7%
  Grau: 3 - 16,6%

  -> Grau ist drin

Zwar ist bei der EU-Wahl die 3% Hürde weg, trozdem gibt es einen Sitz so erst so ab ca. 1%.
Angenommen grau wäre eine Extremistische Partei, wäre Szenario 1 in meinem Interesse.


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

ich gehe wählen und wahrscheinlich die linken sind mir im moment sympathischer als der rest.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Mai 2014)

eine stimme ist doch nicht ungültig weil dir keine partei auf dem wahlzettel zusagt. die wird dann trotzdem gewertet, zu den gesamt abgegebenen stimmen. Wenn du a und b wählen könntest, a 3/4 stimmen bekommt, hat a 75% aller stimmen. sind 2/4 stimmen aber weder für a noch für b, so hat a maximal 50% aller stimmen.


----------



## BennHi (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> eine stimme ist doch nicht ungültig weil dir keine partei auf dem wahlzettel zusagt. die wird dann trotzdem gewertet, zu den gesamt abgegebenen stimmen. Wenn du a und b wählen könntest, a 3/4 stimmen bekommt, hat a 75% aller stimmen. sind 2/4 stimmen aber weder für a noch für b, so hat a maximal 50% aller stimmen.


 
Das ist es was ich sagen wollte 

Und Kleine Parteien haben es damit schwerer sitzte zu bekommen, da sie von den ungültigen unter die Einzugshürde gedrückt werden können. Was ich bei den Piraten schade, bei AfD, NPD u.ä gut fände


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Ich werde einen alternativen Stimmzettel einwerfen und damit meine Stimme ungültig machen.
> Da ich gegen die Institution EU, gegen den EURO und gegen die NATO bin


 
Selbst dafür treten Parteien an.




coroc schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube, dass es mit daran liegt, dass man aus Brüssel  relativ wenig hört, im Vergleich zu Berlin.



Jein. Wer ein Bisschen hinhört, hört da eigentlich so manches. Das größere Problem ist, dass man verdammt genau hinhören muss, um auch das positive mitzubekommen. Denn jedes mal, wenn die EU was sinnvolles macht, proklamieren unsere sympathischen Berliner Politiker die Umsetzung als ihre eigene, großartige Leistung, jedesmal, wenn Brüssel etwas macht, das aus Sicht (einiger) deutscher Wähler schlecht ist, jammern unsere Politiker rum, wir würden fremdregiert (selbst wenn es i.d.R. die Parteikollegen beschlossen haben) und wenn die EU tatsächlich mal eine bescheuerte Berliner Idee verhindert, herrscht schweigen im Walde.
Leider geben viele deutsche Medien nicht die unvergekaute Fassungen wieder und berichten über die EU, sondern statt dessen lieber über das, was deutsche Politiker zur EU sagen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wählen ja aber 100% sich ist es noch nicht wem ich das Kreuz in den Rücken drücke. Das allgemein bekannte Kroppzeugs wird es aber definitiv nicht wie auch der Kirchenklüngel.


----------



## coroc (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Wer ein Bisschen hinhört, hört da eigentlich so manches. Das größere Problem ist, dass man verdammt genau hinhören muss, um auch das positive mitzubekommen. Denn jedes mal, wenn die EU was sinnvolles macht, proklamieren unsere sympathischen Berliner Politiker die Umsetzung als ihre eigene, großartige Leistung, jedesmal, wenn Brüssel etwas macht, das aus Sicht (einiger) deutscher Wähler schlecht ist, jammern unsere Politiker rum, wir würden fremdregiert (selbst wenn es i.d.R. die Parteikollegen beschlossen haben) und wenn die EU tatsächlich mal eine bescheuerte Berliner Idee verhindert, herrscht schweigen im Walde.
> Leider geben viele deutsche Medien nicht die unvergekaute Fassungen wieder und berichten über die EU, sondern statt dessen lieber über das, was deutsche Politiker zur EU sagen


 das mag ja leider stimmen  Auf jeden Fall habe ich das Gefühl, dass unsere Politiker (teilweise) dafür Sorgen, dass wir als "einfache" Leute nur sehr schwer an Informationen kommen...

Ich hab hier eine Tagezeitung, lese sie täglich. Und ich muss sagen, über Europapolitik steht ab und zu was drinne. Über Berliner Sachen allerdings deutlich öfters.

Wirklich was mitbekommen tu ich nur wenn Berlin auf Brüssel rumhackt oder in Brüssel irgendwas weltbewegendes passiert...


----------



## Perry (8. Mai 2014)

Es gibt Parteien die auf einzelne Aspekte eingehen, auf das Grundproblem geht aber niemand.

Unser Wirtschaftssystem mit seinem verzinsten Schuldgeldsystem ist in sich falsch und ein Krebsgeschwür das die Gesellschaft und die Menschen auffrisst.

Selbst die Linken, welche einen sozialen Ausgleich anstreben mit einer Umverteilung von Oben nach Unten, operieren innerhalb des Systems und würden es durch ihre Politik lediglich auf Anfang setzen und der Unsinn beginnt von Vorne.

Daher werde ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben nicht ordentlich wählen.


----------



## Polyethylen (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.
Würde wohl CDU wählen. Ich würde schon alleine aus dem Grund wählen, das nicht die Extremisten wie NPD oder Linke viele Prozente bekommen, meine Meinung.
Dumm das dieses Jahr auch noch Kommunal- und Landtagswahlen (in Sachsen) sind... alles "verpasst" - leider erst am 30. Dezember 18...


----------



## jamie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> [X] Nein, ich gehe nicht wählen, da ich noch nicht wahlberechtigt bin und würde wählen gehen, wenn ich dürfte.
> Würde wohl CDU wählen. Ich würde schon alleine aus dem Grund wählen, das nicht die Extremisten wie NPD oder Linke viele Prozente bekommen, meine Meinung.
> Dumm das dieses Jahr auch noch Kommunal- und Landtagswahlen (in Sachsen) sind... alles "verpasst" - leider erst am 30. Dezember 18...


 
Die Linke als Extremisten zu bezeichnen, finde ich doch ziemlich gewagt.


----------



## S754 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen, bin aber noch unentschlossen, welche Partei ich wählen soll. 

Denke eher Links. Wobei die EU-STOP Partei auch ganz schmackhaft klingt. 
Bin ebenfalls erschrocken, wieviele aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die FPÖ wählen wollen (Rechte Partei in Ö).


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

@jamie
naja im moment gehts wer weiß ob sich das noch ändert.


aber mal ne frage nebenbei habt ihr auch das gefühl die AfD probiert die NPD abzulösen ?


----------



## Monsjo (8. Mai 2014)

Die AfD ist gar nicht so rechts wie ihr immer tut.


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Die AfD ist gar nicht so rechts wie ihr immer tut.


 
kommt mir bisher einfach so vor auch wenn ich mir die plakate anschaue mehr hab ich mich mit dem laden aber auch noch nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Monsjo (8. Mai 2014)

Sie ziehen viele Menschen aus der Rechtenszene an, dass stimmt, allerdings haben sie aus allen politischen Richtungen einen relativ starken Zulauf. Antieuropa ist nicht unbedingt Rechts.


----------



## jamie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Sie ziehen viele Menschen aus der Rechtenszene an, dass stimmt, allerdings haben sie aus allen politischen Richtungen einen relativ starken Zulauf. Antieuropa ist nicht unbedingt Rechts.


 
Wobei auch anti-EU oder anti-Euro nicht mit anti-Europa gleichzusetzen ist!


----------



## Monsjo (8. Mai 2014)

Ach verdammt, einen Fehler hat man immer.


----------



## jamie (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, einen Fehler hat man immer.


 
Haha, nicht schlimm. Wollte das nur nicht so stehen lassen.


----------



## BennHi (8. Mai 2014)

http://www.afdodernpd.de/ - sehr netter streich der Jungen Piraten, um mal zu zeigen wie nah sich die AfD und die NPD sind  

Für mich selber finde ich die kleinen "linken" Parteien sehr interessant - bin selber bei den Piraten, würde jedem mal ans Herz legen die sich mal genau anzuschauen, gerade als Internet-affiner Mensch. 
Aber natürlich nicht nur die, man sollte sich, wenn man wählen geht alle Parteien zumindest in den Grundforderungen anschauen  

UND TTIP STOPPEN!! (Des Freihandelsabkommen mit den USA)


----------



## Monsjo (8. Mai 2014)

Dasselbe kannst du mit jeder Partei machen.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] mal schaun, mit Tendenz zu ja

Ich habe mich aber noch nicht für eine Partei entschieden, bin aber mit dem Konstrukt EU unzufrieden.(outsourcing der Selbstbestimmung der einzelnen Länder nach Brüssel)


----------



## Seeefe (9. Mai 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> [x] mal schaun, mit Tendenz zu ja
> 
> Ich habe mich aber noch nicht für eine Partei entschieden, bin aber mit dem Konstrukt EU unzufrieden.(outsourcing der Selbstbestimmung der einzelnen Länder nach Brüssel)



das ist nicht das problem. theoretisch müssten zu erstmal alle staaten der eu ihre nationalen befügnisse an brüssel abtreten. fände ich eher mist, aber so würde die jetzige eu mE schonmal besser funktionieren. das problem grade ist nämlich das jeder staat sein eigenes süppchen kocht und so kann die eu nicht funktionieren zumindest zum jetzigen zeitpunkt. 

Das konstrukt EU ist einfach an einigen stellen massiv verbockt worden und das jetzt auszubügeln ist eher mehr als nur schwer.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das wäre dann ja die viel kritisierte und gefürchtete "EUDSSR" - ein zentralistischer Vielvölkerstaat. 
Wenn man aktuell sieht, wie die Macht innerhalb der EU-Organe primär an "undemokratisch" zusammengesetzte Institutionen verteilt ist, würde ich die Souveränität der Staaten keinesfalls aufgeben wollen. Im Gegenteil - ich würde eher versuchen, das aktuell relativ bedeutungslose EU-"Parlament" innerhalb der EU zu stärken (oder überhaupt erst zu einem richtigen Parlament machen) und gleichzeitig die Kompetenzen der EU insgesamt etwas einzuschränken (da gibts Baustellen noch und nöcher, allein der Aufbau der EZB ist ein Graus).

Aber vlt. führen wir das an dieser Stelle nicht zu arg aus, es wäre vmtl. eher etwas für einen grundsätzlichen EU-Tread.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Mich stört ja schon sehr dass auf den CDU Plakaten in meiner Gegend immer nur Merkel abgebildet ist mit diesem sinnfreien Floskelspruch.
Und Merkel ist ja nicht mal wählbar. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Aber vlt. führen wir das an dieser Stelle nicht zu arg aus, es wäre vmtl. eher etwas für einen grundsätzlichen EU-Tread.



Mach doch einen auf.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das ist mMn absolut typisch. Die CDU ist unter Merkel charakterlos und inhaltsleer geworden, Juncker entspricht nicht gerade den eigenen Wahlversprechen und ist auch nicht sonderlich beliebt. Also muss es "Mutti Merkel" machen.  Die Sprüche passen dazu, es trieft geradezu vor Schmalz und keine Aussage enthält irgendwie auch nur ein bisschen Kraft - ein Kuschel- und Einlullwahlkampf, der aber evtl. sogar belohnt werden wird.  Heile Welt-Versprechen und "Keine Komprisse"-Anleihen - viel mehr hat die CDU für die EU-Wahl mMn nicht zu bieten.

Ein EU-Thread? Vlt. nach der Wahl, bin bis dahin noch ziemlich beschäftigt...


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Das ist mMn absolut typisch. Die CDU ist unter Merkel charakterlos und inhaltsleer geworden, Juncker entspricht nicht gerade den eigenen Wahlversprechen und ist auch nicht sonderlich beliebt. Also muss es "Mutti Merkel" machen.  Die Sprüche passen dazu, es trieft geradezu vor Schmalz und keine Aussage enthält irgendwie auch nur ein bisschen Kraft - ein Kuschel- und Einlullwahlkampf, der aber evtl. sogar belohnt werden wird.  Heile Welt-Versprechen und "Keine Komprisse"-Anleihen - viel mehr hat die CDU für die EU-Wahl mMn nicht zu bieten.



Deswegen haben sie auch den McAllister reingeballert.
Der ist Schwiegermutters Liebling und könnte auch Merkel als Kanlzer beerben -- sofern die Kühlerfigur der Großkonzerne irgendwann mal das Kanzleramt räumt.
Der wird schick in der EU "geparkt" und später wieder ausgegraben.
Vielleicht auch als Nachfolger von Gauck als Präsident -- Merkel macht sowas ja. 

Lustiger finde ich aber die CSU.
Die macht einerseits Pro EU Politik labert grundsätzlich aber gegen die EU damit sie keine Wähler an den AfD verliert. 
Was für ein Haufen. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ein EU-Thread? Vlt. nach der Wahl, bin bis dahin noch ziemlich beschäftigt...


 
Nach der Wahl ist doch eher sinnlos weils dann wieder so weiter geht wie bisher.
Also die Lobbyisten lenken das EU Parlament.
Und Leute wie Kai Diekmann -- immerhin Mitglied in der Atlantik Brücke die ja eine super Lobbyvereinigung ist -- loben Merkel dann wieder in luftige Höhe.
Was für ein Haufen.


----------



## Perry (9. Mai 2014)

Ja es ist ein Problem das es eine gemeinsame Währung gibt und keine gemeinsame Politik, aber muss die Antwort auf dieses Problem unbedingt sein das man 80% der Europäer in einen Superstaat sperrt?

Kann man nicht wieder zurück zu eigenen Währungen, zu einem anderen Geld/Kreditsystem?

Die gemeinsamen Regelungen auf europäischer Ebene sind ja teilweise sehr nützlich, man muss nicht jedes Gerät für jedes Land neu anpassen und zulassen, es genügt eine europäische Zulassung.

Aber wenn man sich die Geschichte anschaut von Vielvölkerstaaten. Österreich/Ungarn ist daran zerbrochen und war innerlich nur Zwist, Tschechoslowakei hier haben die Menschen auch  die erste Chance ergriffen in Einzelstaaten zu zerfallen, Jugoslawien, Sowjetunion u.s.w. Jedes mal haben die Völker versucht unter sich einen Staat zu bilden und selbstständig zu sein.

Außerdem, warum müssen wir uns darum bemühen Europa Wettbewerbsfähig zu machen, ist ein System das die Menschen zwingt ständig miteinander in Wettbewerb zu treten nicht in sich falsch?

Der einzige Grund für Wettbewerbsfähigkeit ist das wir weiter wachsen können, der einzige Grund warum wir weiter WACHSEN MÜSSEN ist das der Kuchen mit der ebenfalls wachsenden ZINSLAST schritt halten muss, da uns andernfalls die Zinslast noch schneller auffrisst als sie es ohnehin schon tut.

Bereits jetzt ist auf jeden Euro den ihr ausgebt im Durchschnitt 40% Zinsen drauf.

Daher stelle ich das gesamte System in Frage inklusive der politischen Kaste, welche sich größten Teils nicht als Volksvertreter erweist, sondern eher Volkstreter sind.

Was ist denn der tiefere Sinn eines Freihandelsabkommen?

Freier Handel!

Frei wovon?

Von Steuern/Zöllen, Regularien und Staatlicher Aufsicht.

Wofür wurden denn diese Dinge überhaupt eingeführt?

Um die Völker der jeweiligen Länder vor den ungehemmten Interessen der Wirtschaft zu schützen und die Allgemeinheit am Erfolg weniger Großer partizipieren zu lassen.

Daher noch einmal, ich stelle das System in Frage und die Weltordnung die sie repräsentiert, meine Stimme bekommen die nicht. Ich werde sie nutzen um sie gegen diese Menschen zu erheben, aus deren Sicht meine einzige Funktion in der Gesellschaft ist, Konsument und Schuldsklave zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Sie ziehen viele Menschen aus der Rechtenszene an, dass stimmt, allerdings haben sie aus allen politischen Richtungen einen relativ starken Zulauf. Antieuropa ist nicht unbedingt Rechts.



"Anti-*beliebige Institution*" ist selten einem politischen Flügel zuzuordnen, weil "dagegen" erstmal überhaupt nur stupider Protest und kein eigener Inhalt ist.
Aber "pro Deutschland" und "gegen Ausländer", wofür die AfD auch steht, kommt bei Nationalisten, inbesondere auch rassistisch orientierten, nunmal gut an. Und die doch mittlerweile recht zahlreichen AfD-Funktionäre, die mit hart rechten Äußerungen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben, dienen auch nicht gerade dazu, das Bild einer ausgewogenen Partei zu formen.




Seeefe schrieb:


> das ist nicht das problem. theoretisch müssten zu erstmal alle staaten der eu ihre nationalen befügnisse an brüssel abtreten. fände ich eher mist, aber so würde die jetzige eu mE schonmal besser funktionieren. das problem grade ist nämlich das jeder staat sein eigenes süppchen kocht und so kann die eu nicht funktionieren zumindest zum jetzigen zeitpunkt.



Das Problem ist, dass die sogenannten "EU"-Kompetenzen zu 90% von der Komission getragen werden, die eben nichts weiter als der verlängerte Arm der Einzelstaaten ist, um ihre Interessen durchzuboxen. Weitere Kompetenzen abzutreten würde da auch nichts bringend - zu allererst müsste einmal erreicht werden, dass die gesamten gesetzgebenden Kompetenzen beim Europaparalament liegen. Dann wäre zwar immer noch massiver Lobbyismus der einzelnen Staaten zu erwarten, aber wenigstens wäre dieser indirekt und würde über Parteien laufen, so dass trotzdem noch ein demokratischer Prozess stattfinden würde. Derzeit haben ja nur die Regierungen der jeweiligen Länder etwas/alles zu sagen, während Oppositonsmeinungen selbst dann keine Rolle spielen, wenn sie EU-weit vertreten werden. Es lebe das Rätesystem...




Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört ja schon sehr dass auf den CDU Plakaten in meiner Gegend immer nur Merkel abgebildet ist mit diesem sinnfreien Floskelspruch.
> Und Merkel ist ja nicht mal wählbar.


 
Ich fand Merkel schon bei der letzten (und vorletzten. und vorvorletzten) Bundestagswahl unwählbar, aber das hat trotzdem niemandem vom schwarzen Kreuz abgehalten 




Perry schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich die Geschichte anschaut von Vielvölkerstaaten. Österreich/Ungarn ist daran zerbrochen und war innerlich nur Zwist, Tschechoslowakei hier haben die Menschen auch  die erste Chance ergriffen in Einzelstaaten zu zerfallen, Jugoslawien, Sowjetunion u.s.w. Jedes mal haben die Völker versucht unter sich einen Staat zu bilden und selbstständig zu sein.



Tjo - das ist halt das Problem mit engstirnigen Nationalisten, die nur in irgendwelchen "Volks"begriffen denken können. Solange man das nicht überwindet, wird es schwierig, größere Gebilde -mit allen ihren Vorteilen- zu formen. Immerhin hatten wir jetzt schon länger keinen Krieg zwischen Bayern und Preußen mehr, es besteht also noch Hoffnung 



> Außerdem, warum müssen wir uns darum bemühen Europa Wettbewerbsfähig zu machen, ist ein System das die Menschen zwingt ständig miteinander in Wettbewerb zu treten nicht in sich falsch?



Ist es. Und innerhalb einer gemeinschaftlichen Struktur ist es sogar komplett hirnrissig (Stichworte: Kommunalpolitik, Hochschulpolitik, Infrastruktur,...). Aber außerhalb gemeinschaftlicher Strukturen ist "die Sieger machen die Regeln" ein Naturgesetz des Materialismus. Deswegen sollte das Gesamtsystem möglichst wettbewerbsstark sein -wofür es wiederum möglichst groß sein sollte-, sonst wird es seine Souveränität einbüßen.



> Was ist denn der tiefere Sinn eines Freihandelsabkommen?
> Freier Handel!
> Frei wovon?
> Von Steuern/Zöllen, Regularien und Staatlicher Aufsicht.



Lediglich Zöllen und in begrenztem Umfange Regularien (letztere sollen nicht abgeschafft, sondern angeglichen werden). Steuern und Aufsicht sind keinerlei Wiederspruch zu freiem Handel, auch wenn die Abschaffung ersterer und die Einführung von letzterem das Lieblingsprojekt von Wirtschaftsliberalen sind.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Anti-*beliebige Institution*" ist selten einem politischen Flügel zuzuordnen, weil "dagegen" erstmal überhaupt nur stupider Protest und kein eigener Inhalt ist.
> Aber "pro Deutschland" und "gegen Ausländer", wofür die AfD auch steht, kommt bei Nationalisten, inbesondere auch rassistisch orientierten, nunmal gut an. Und die doch mittlerweile recht zahlreichen AfD-Funktionäre, die mit hart rechten Äußerungen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben, dienen auch nicht gerade dazu, das Bild einer ausgewogenen Partei zu formen.



Schwarze Schafe gibt es n jeder Partei !

"Pro Deutschland" ist außerdem nicht immer rechts. 











ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - das ist halt das Problem mit engstirnigen Nationalisten, die nur in irgendwelchen "Volks"begriffen denken können. Solange man das nicht überwindet, wird es schwierig, größere Gebilde -mit allen ihren Vorteilen- zu formen. Immerhin hatten wir jetzt schon länger keinen Krieg zwischen Bayern und Preußen mehr, es besteht also noch Hoffnung


 
Bayern und Preußen sind beide  Deutsche Völker.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Mai 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schwarze Schafe gibt es n jeder Partei !
> 
> "Pro Deutschland" ist außerdem nicht immer rechts.
> 
> Bayern und Preußen sind beide  Deutsche Völker.



wobei bayern sich ja immer etwas hervorheben möchte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schwarze Schafe gibt es n jeder Partei !



Sicherlich. Aber in einigen Parteien vermisst man die weißen und grauen Schafe. (braune gibts stellenweise zu viele)



> "Pro Deutschland" ist außerdem nicht immer rechts.



Möglich. Die Momente, in denen sie links sind, habe ich dann bislang aber konsequent verpasst. Und ungeachtet dessen wählt man eine Partei nicht für dass, was sie manchmal ist.



> Bayern und Preußen sind beide  Deutsche Völker.



Deutsche und Rumänen sind beide europäische Völker.
Europäer und Asiaten sind beides Völker dieses Planeten.

Alles eine Frage der Denkweise - derzeit hängen noch arg viele auf dem von dir wiedergegebenen Niveau fest


----------



## totovo (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich mein Kreuzchen mache.





BennHi schrieb:


> AfD oder NPD? - sehr netter streich der Jungen Piraten, um mal zu zeigen wie nah sich die AfD und die NPD sind
> 
> Für mich selber finde ich die kleinen "linken" Parteien sehr interessant - bin selber bei den Piraten, würde jedem mal ans Herz legen die sich mal genau anzuschauen, gerade als Internet-affiner Mensch.
> Aber natürlich nicht nur die, man sollte sich, wenn man wählen geht alle Parteien zumindest in den Grundforderungen anschauen
> ...


 
Die Seite ist ja mal Schwachsinn...
Was soll die denn zeigen? Das man sich in Deutschland nicht für deutsche Interessen einsetzen darf, ohne sich dafür gleich nationaler Empörung sicher zu sein? Mal davon abgesehen, dass einige der Aussagen völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gegriffen sind, bzw. sinnfrei Kommentiert. Das ist Kindergarten, nicht mehr! Man nehme die mildesten Aussagen der NPD (ja, auch dort gibt es einen mitte-rechts-Flügel) und die extremsten der AfD, fertig. Das gleiche kannst du mit der CSU machen, die bezeichnet trotzdem niemand als rechts!

Ich würde manchen der Aussagen zustimmen, vielleicht sind sie nicht ganz politisch Korrekt formuliert.


----------



## Perry (13. Mai 2014)

Diese Seite mit dem Vergleich ist dämlich, die Kritik der beiden Parteien richtet sich auch wieder nur an Symptome nicht an die Ursachen.

Wegen des schönen Wetters kommt bestimmt kein Türke oder Nigerianer nach Deutschland.

In Nigeria haben große westliche Ölkonzerne wie Shell die Unwelt in gigantischem Ausmaß zerstört, in der Kolonialzeit haben wir Europäer weite Teile Zwangschristianisiert und Stämme getrennt, sowie andere in ein gemeinsames Gebiet gezwungen.

Dann haben wir diese Länder einige Tausend Jahre durch die Geschichte gebeamt und Steinzeitliche Kultur mit automatischen Waffen versehen.

Wir haben dort Lebensumstände geschaffen in denen diese Menschen nicht mehr wollen, nur um Profit zu machen. Jetzt müssen wir damit Leben das diese Menschen fliehen in den vermeintlich glorreichen Westen, wenn wir das verhindern wollen, kommen wir mit Zäunen nicht weit. Wir müssen diese Länder aus der Schuldsklaverei entlassen, sie entwickeln und dort Lebenswerte Lebensbedingungen schaffen, dann nehmen wir auch fanatischen religiösen Eiferern den Wund aus den Segeln und können friedliche sekundäre Gesellschaften etablieren aus denen die Menschen nicht fliehen wollen.

Wir in Europa brauchen diese Immigration auch nicht, ach wenn viele Politiker das Gegenteil predigen. Immigranten haben den Vorteil das meistens billig sind, so lange wir aber in einer Gesellschaft leben in der die welche Geld haben und nichts tun immer reicher werden durch die Arbeit derer die nichts haben und wichtige Aufgaben wie Pflege und Fürsorge so schlecht bezahlt werden, wir aber jedes Jahr ein neues Handy kaufen sollen und am besten alle zwei drei Jahre ein neues Auto, damit weiter die Zinsen im System erwirtschaftet werden, so lange wird man uns weiter von Mängeln predigen damit noch mehr billige Arbeitskräfte ins Land kommen und der Druck bei den bereits anwesenden hoch bleibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



totovo schrieb:


> Das ist Kindergarten, nicht mehr! Man nehme die mildesten Aussagen der NPD (ja, auch dort gibt es einen mitte-rechts-Flügel) und die extremsten der AfD, fertig. Das gleiche kannst du mit der CSU machen, die bezeichnet trotzdem niemand als rechts!



Nicht?



> Ich würde manchen der Aussagen zustimmen, vielleicht sind sie nicht ganz politisch Korrekt formuliert.


 
Die meisten Parteien (gerade auch die NPD) formulieren derartige Aussagen deutlich entschärft. Wenn du da zustimmen willst, solltest du dir darüber im klaren sein, dass der zitierte vermutlich keine geminderte Fassung vertritt, sondern im Gegenteil eine (deutlich) radikalere.




Perry schrieb:


> Diese Seite mit dem Vergleich ist dämlich, die Kritik der beiden Parteien richtet sich auch wieder nur an Symptome nicht an die Ursachen.



Beide Parteien betreiben vor allem "dagegen"-Populismus. Mit was, wenn nicht oberflächlichen Symptomen, soll man sich also auseinandersetzen? Inhalte gibt es kaum und wenn jemand mal konkrete Vorschläge äußert, sind sie eben meist hart rechts. (und werden als verirrte Einzelmeinung abgetan)


----------



## Perry (13. Mai 2014)

Ich muss da immer wieder an einen Spruch denken, wo ich nicht mehr weiß wo er her ist.

Am besten macht man erfolgreiche Politik indem man sagt "Das ist verkehrt und der hat Schuld"
Ich denke mal darauf willst du hinaus.

Mein Ansatz geht da halt wesentlich tiefer und mehr die Wurzel allem Übels, aber ich habe ja (leider) nichts zu melden in diesem Land.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - das ist halt das Problem mit engstirnigen Nationalisten, die nur in irgendwelchen "Volks"begriffen denken können. Solange man das nicht überwindet, wird es schwierig, größere Gebilde -mit allen ihren Vorteilen- zu formen. Immerhin hatten wir jetzt schon länger keinen Krieg zwischen Bayern und Preußen mehr, es besteht also noch Hoffnung



Der Staat Preußen existiert seit 1933 (Gleichschaltung) bzw. seit 1947 nicht mehr. Aber mit Bayern-Preußen ist es wie mit Deutschland-EU: Immer ist der große Schuld. Auch Bayern hat von der Reichsgründung 1871 profitiert. 
Geschichtsstunde beendet.

Ich sehe die EU nicht als Einheitsstaat, sondern als Konföderation mit einer Legislative, die der Kommission mindestens ebenbürtig sein muss.
Ich weiß noch nicht ganz was ich wähle, doch es wird wohl eine  Partei werden, die das Freihandelsabkommen ablehnt. Dessen Entstehungsprozess hat doch nichts mit Demokratie zutun (Vertreter der dt. Wirtschaft: "Was ist schon demokratisch?"). Das ist nicht die EU, wie sie sein sollte.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



n3rd schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar wo ich mein "Kreuzchen" setzen werde, muss aber zugeben, dass ich mit der Palette, die zur Auswahl steht sehr unzufrieden bin!
> Warum gibt es auf dem Stimmzettel (wie es auch in anderen Ländern gang und gebe ist) keine Option "Gegen alle"???


 Weil es peinlich wird, sobald "gegen alle" mehr bekommt als die anderen Parteien. (einzeln)


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich mein Kreuzchen mache; - nicht bei "Rechten"; auch nicht bei d. Piraten,


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Ich muss da immer wieder an einen Spruch denken, wo ich nicht mehr weiß wo er her ist.
> 
> Am besten macht man erfolgreiche Politik indem man sagt "Das ist verkehrt und der hat Schuld"
> Ich denke mal darauf willst du hinaus.
> ...


 
Gegen (oder überhaupt nur zu) deinem Ansatz habe ich ja gar nichts gesagt, nur zu deiner Kritik an der verlinkten Seite. Denn diese Seite hat Überhaupt nicht den Anspruch, irgend etwas über die weite Welt zu sagen - diese Seite beschäftigt sich gezielt mit zwei Parteien.




A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Der Staat Preußen existiert seit 1933 (Gleichschaltung) bzw. seit 1947 nicht mehr. Aber mit Bayern-Preußen ist es wie mit Deutschland-EU: Immer ist der große Schuld. Auch Bayern hat von der Reichsgründung 1871 profitiert.
> Geschichtsstunde beendet.


 
Perry ging es aber nicht um "Staaten", sondern um -vermeintlich naturgegebene- "Völker", die seiner Meinung nach die Bildung von größeren Gemeinschaften unmöglich machen.
Die sind aber eben nicht naturgegebene, sondern eine -z.T. recht willkürlich- künstlich geschaffene Abgrenzung, die man sehr gut zu größeren Einheiten verschmelzen kann.
WENN man denn will. 
Typischerweise wird der Begriff aber von Leuten verwendet, die dies partout nicht wollen - und das i.d.R. aus egoistischen oder irrationalen Gründen, die sich aber nicht trauen, offen zu äußern (oder über die sich selbst nicht im klaren sind). Dann werden "Völker" vorgeschoben und daraus -quasi als Naturgesetz- politische Forderungen abgeleitet.
Das hat schon *hier könnten 3 Punkte Godwin stehen*


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[x] Ja ich gehe hin und weiß wen ich wähle.

Gestern gabs ne gute Sendung zur EU Wahl aufm ARD. Was wird geregelt, was nicht etc. Fand ich ganz interessant. 
Erschreckend fand ich das selbst die zubereitung einer Pizza Napolitana in einer EU Verordnung geregekt ist Oo. Z.b. muss die Tomatensossesn spiralförmig verteilt werden 

Generell gilt wie bei jeder Wahl: Wer nicht wählt darf sich nicht beschweren. Aber die Plakate dieses Jahr sind eine Katastrophe, alle klingen gleich und 99% haben das wort "Chance" drauf? Liebe etablierte Partei, ein Alleinstellungs bzw. Erkennungsmerkmal sieht anders aus!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das Problem sind eigentlich nicht die "Linken oder Rechten" sondern eher die Extremisten auf *beiden* Seiten.


----------



## Metalic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

[X] Ja, ich gehe sicher wählen und weiß auch schon, wo ich mein Kreuzchen mache.

Gehe eigentlich immer wählen. Auch wenn es mir letztendlich total egal ist. (Ja ich weiß blöde Einstellung) Solange die verf... Linken/Rechten meine Stimme nicht bekommen ist für mich alles in Ordnung.
Was ich wähle ändert sich auch ab und an. Nutze den Wahl-o-mat im Schnelldurchgang


----------



## Perry (13. Mai 2014)

Bei Meinem Beispiel in Afrika, handelt(e) es sich auch eher um Stammeskulturen als Volkskulturen.
Dort hatten Stämme ein bestimmtes Gebiet, es gab (und gibt) nur eine geringe Vermischung, dafür aber ab und an eine Art Häuptlingstreffen.

Diese Stammesgebiete wurden von uns Europäern willkürlich mit dem Lineal auf der Karte getrennt, unter völliger Ignorierung der Zwischenstämmlichen Beziehungen.

Ja es gibt durchaus so etwas wie Völker, sogar innerhalb Deutschlands, was du schon an den regionalen Bräuchen erkennen kannst, ebenso an teilweise sehr scharfen Dialektgrenzen, das im Zuge der starken innerdeutschen Migration der letzten 100 Jahre hier eine starke Vermischung statt gefunden hat ist klar, ebenso gab es Vermischungen mit Migranten.
 Ich bin zu 3/4 Preuße und zu einem Viertel Sachse, genau genommen ist ein Viertel Ostpreuße.

Wenn du jemanden aus dem Ausland fragst was typisch deutsche Kultur ist, dann kommt eine ungefähre Beschreibung des Brauchtums in Bayern, ich habe aber kein Interesse an Lederhosen, Weißbier Weisswürsten und Akkordionmusik.


----------



## totovo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht?



Zumindest nicht arg oft.





> Die meisten Parteien (gerade auch die NPD) formulieren derartige Aussagen deutlich entschärft. Wenn du da zustimmen willst, solltest du dir darüber im klaren sein, dass der zitierte vermutlich keine geminderte Fassung vertritt, sondern im Gegenteil eine (deutlich) radikalere.


Deswegen stimme ich ja der Aussage an sich zu, was derjenige, der sie getätigt hat, damit verschleiern möchte ist mir ja egal, möchte sagen, nur weil die Aussage meiner Meinung entspricht, muss ich ja nicht die Ideologie dahinter teilen. Ich muss aber auch ganz klar sagen, dass mittlerweile alles als rechts abgestempelt wird, was nicht extrem links ist. In dem zusammenhang hat der Lucke schon recht, wenn er sagt: "Sie (die anderen Parteien) sind nach links gerutscht, nicht wir nach rechts" (Sinngemäß).
Und wenn ich eine Europakritischepartei wählen möchte, weil das noch am ehesten meiner Meinung entspricht, dann bleibt fast nur noch die AfD und die CSU...






> Beide Parteien betreiben vor allem "dagegen"-Populismus. Mit was, wenn nicht oberflächlichen Symptomen, soll man sich also auseinandersetzen? Inhalte gibt es kaum und wenn jemand mal konkrete Vorschläge äußert, sind sie eben meist hart rechts. (und werden als verirrte Einzelmeinung abgetan)


Das mag ja alles sein, aber warum zum Teufel ist "dagegen"  immer = populistisch, oberflächlich, rechts? Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn das System EU so demokratisch ist, dann muss man auch mit den Kritikern klar kommen und sie nicht immer gleich als antieuropäische, rechte populisten abstempeln. DAS ist weder demokratisch noch konstruktiv!


----------



## Perry (13. Mai 2014)

Es geht hierbei immer um Stigmatisierung, die Menschen werden ein Leben lang darauf gedrillt, Populisten sind dumm gefährlich, Kommunisten wollen uns unsere Freiheit nehmen und Nationalisten sind immer Nazis u.s.w.  Wie weit sowas geht kann man ja in den USA beobachten wohl Millionen Menschen dagegen protestieren das man ihnen eine Krankenversicherung verschafft, man kann sicherlich an der Art des Krankenkassensystems an sich zweifeln und sich vielleicht ein Umlage finanziertes System wünschen, aber prinzipiell ist es erstmal ein Fortschritt.  Die Versicherungslobby hat den Leuten aber eingeredet das ist Sozialismus und das der schlimm ist hat man ja im kalten Krieg gelernt.  Wenn man sich nicht mit Themen auseinandersetzen möchte, dann muss man diese Themen irgendwie stigmatisieren, ihre Köpfe verunglimpfen und am besten noch mit Leuten in Verbindung bringen die zufällig gerade mal daneben standen.  Wir machen uns ja immer lustig über diese abgrundtief dummen Menschen in den "Reality Soaps", aber kann es nicht sein das genau so eine "dumme Masse" das Ziel ist?  Ich kann locker gegen alles Mögliche und für ein Haufen Zeug argumentieren.  Gutmenschen aufzuzeigen was die negativen Folgen von Massenmigration, sowohl für die Ursprungsländer (und deren Menschen), als auch für die Zielländer (und deren Menschen) hat, ist sehr amüsant, aber man ist sofort ein Nazi, Rassist u.s.w. Um das mal kurz zu machen, von Migration profitiert immer nur die Wirtschaft, selten die einzelnen Menschen und wenn dann meisten auf Kosten anderer. Dagegen kann man übrigens auch innerhalb Deutschlands argumentieren, was ziemlich heuchlerisch ist, da ich selber innerhalb Deutschlands migriert bin. Kann man sich über so etwas sachlich unterhalten? Mit den meisten Menschen nicht, denn es beginnt sofort die innere Konditionierung zu greifen und jeder der so etwas kritisiert ist sofort ein Nazi.

Außer bei Migration aus Liebe ist diese immer nur ein Symptom eines tieferen Problems.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden aus dem Ausland fragst was typisch deutsche Kultur ist, dann kommt eine ungefähre Beschreibung des Brauchtums in Bayern, ich habe aber kein Interesse an Lederhosen, Weißbier Weisswürsten und Akkordionmusik.


 
auch die meisten bayern haben daran eher wenig interesse.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (13. Mai 2014)

Perry schrieb:


> Bei Meinem Beispiel in Afrika, handelt(e) es sich auch eher um Stammeskulturen als Volkskulturen. Dort hatten Stämme ein bestimmtes Gebiet, es gab (und gibt) nur eine geringe Vermischung, dafür aber ab und an eine Art Häuptlingstreffen.  Diese Stammesgebiete wurden von uns Europäern willkürlich mit dem Lineal auf der Karte getrennt, unter völliger Ignorierung der Zwischenstämmlichen Beziehungen.  Ja es gibt durchaus so etwas wie Völker, sogar innerhalb Deutschlands, was du schon an den regionalen Bräuchen erkennen kannst, ebenso an teilweise sehr scharfen Dialektgrenzen, das im Zuge der starken innerdeutschen Migration der letzten 100 Jahre hier eine starke Vermischung statt gefunden hat ist klar, ebenso gab es Vermischungen mit Migranten. Ich bin zu 3/4 Preuße und zu einem Viertel Sachse, genau genommen ist ein Viertel Ostpreuße.  Wenn du jemanden aus dem Ausland fragst was typisch deutsche Kultur ist, dann kommt eine ungefähre Beschreibung des Brauchtums in Bayern, ich habe aber kein Interesse an Lederhosen, Weißbier Weisswürsten und Akkordionmusik.




Thema Preußen:

Das eigentliche Preußen umfasst die ehemaligen Provinzen Ost- und Westpreußen. Auf diesem Gebiet lebten früher das Volk der Pruzzen, welches vom Deutschen Orden unterworfen wurde. Die Rheinländer waren ab 1815 auch Teil von Preußen. Gleiches für Schlesien, welches ab 1763 endgültig  von Preußen einverleibt wurde. Dennoch gibt es keine "Preussische Nation" in diesem Sinne. Das war allerdings auch nicht von Nachteil, denn dieser Staat schaffte es bis 1871 seine Volksgruppen (auch Sorben, Kaschuben) zusammenzuhalten. Erst die Germanisierungspolitik gegenüber den Polen sorgte für Spannung, wobei die Polen den Gedanken über einen eigenen Staat nie aufgaben.


----------



## Perry (13. Mai 2014)

Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, die Politik freut sich Ärzte die in unser Land kommen, wenn die jetzt sagen wir aus Polen, Tschechien, Rumänien u.s.w. kommen, dann können die relativ problemlos bei uns anfangen zu arbeiten, was sehr gut ist für die Regionen in Deutschland mit einer Ärztlichen Unterversorgung, dummerweise wollen da auch viele polnische Ärzte nicht arbeiten, wenn die Alternative Hamburg, München, Berlin u.s.w. heißt.

Was hat das aber für Folgen in Polen, Tschechien, ... die medizinische Ausbildung ist teuer, diese Länder Haben sie finanziert damit sie ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung medizinische Versorgung bieten können, nun fehlen dort aber die Ärzte welche zu uns gekommen sind, da wir mit viel Geld die Mängel unseres Bildungssystem ausgleichen können, was Rumänien nicht kann.

Noch schlimmer ist es wenn wir auf die Art Ärzte aus Afrika nach Europa holen und dort wo die medizinische Versorgung ohnehin sehr schlecht ist, noch weniger Ärzte sind.

Selbst innerhalb Deutschland haben wir dieses Problem, viele junge gut ausgebildete Menschen wanderten aus den Strukturschwachen Regionen in die prosperierenden Metropolen ab, aufgrund der Perspektivlosigkeit und des Leistungszwang in unserer Gesellschaft, was Druck auf den Arbeitsmarkt in den Metropolen ausübt und die Löhne niedriger hält und manche Regionen vor allem im Osten an den Rand des Aussterben bringt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



totovo schrieb:


> In dem zusammenhang hat der Lucke schon recht, wenn er sagt: "Sie (die anderen Parteien) sind nach links gerutscht, nicht wir nach rechts" (Sinngemäß).



Jein - seine Partei konnte schlecht rutschen, sondern wurde rechts neu gegründet. Aber natürlich hat er recht, wenn er sagt, dass das heutige "rechts" nach dem Maßstäben der 50er Jahre, als NS-Funktionäre viele politische Ämter besetzten, "links" gewesen wäre. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das irgend einen Unterschied macht? Ein politisch gebildeter Mensch wird eine Partei nicht kritisieren, "weil sie "rechts" ist", sondern weil diese Partei z.B. nationalistische, der Völkerverständigung zuwieder laufende Ziele verfolgt, weil sie die internationale Gemeinschaft schaden will (von der auch wir massiv profitieren), weil sie die Diskrimnierung anderer gutredet, etc. . Das diese Gedanken früher Mainstream waren, heißt nicht, dass diese heute gut zu heißen wären.



> Und wenn ich eine Europakritischepartei wählen möchte, weil das noch am ehesten meiner Meinung entspricht, dann bleibt fast nur noch die AfD und die CSU...



Also wenn es dir nur um Europakritik geht, dann solltest du bei der Linken, DKP und erst recht PSG und MLPD offene Türen einrennen. Dafür muss man nicht rechts wählen, es gibt an allen Enden des politischen Spektrums parteien, die mit der aktuellen Situation unzufrieden sind und radikale Schritte propagieren.
Genaugenommen ist das ja auch die Definition von "Ende des politischen Spektrums" 
Und für reine Protestwahlen gibts immer noch die PARTEI.




> Das mag ja alles sein, aber warum zum Teufel ist "dagegen"  immer = populistisch, oberflächlich, rechts? Verstehe ich nicht.



"rechts" ist "dagegen" nicht immer, das gibt es im linken Spektrum genauso. (auch wenn die rechten es vielleicht etwas häufiger öffentlich äußern - als radikaler Pazifist, Tierschützer,etc. kann man eben auch rausbrüllen, "wofür" man ist. Als überzeugter Nationalsozialist & Parteifunktionär beschränkt man sich in Deutschland lieber darauf zusagen, was man nicht mag, weil einen sonst niemand mehr wählt)
Aber das reines "dagegen" populistisch ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Politik ist immer ein Kompromiss und 95+% der Leute werden das Ergebnis nicht als optimal betrachten, weil ihre eigenen Ansichten nicht zu 100% umgesetzt wurden. Also ist man "dagegen", wie es ist. Das ist einfach - und oberflächlich. Mit praktikabler Politik hat es schlichtweg nichts zu tun, aber man kann wunderbar damit Stimmung machen und aufhetzen.
Als des-wählens-würdiger Politiker (ungleich Populist) kann man natürlich auch gegen etwas sein (sollte man sogar, es gibt immer was zu verbessern) - aber man muss im Gegenzug auch sagen können, "wofür" man denn ist. Und da kommt man mit Oberflächlichkeiten nicht mehr weit, denn dann muss man eben einen neuen Kompromiss vorschlagen. Einen, der nicht mehr die Interessen von 95% der Bevölkerung nur zum Teil erfüllt.
Und so etwas ist verdammt schwierig, denn die Durchsetzung einer ganzen Reihe von Interessen schließt die Durchsetzung einer ganzen Menge anderer aus. Aber soviel Komplexität mühen Populisten weder sich selbst noch ihrer Zielgruppe ab. Lieber einfach "dagegen" brüllen, anstatt mal ein schlüssiges Konzept vorzulegen, wie es denn tatsächlich für alle (!) besser laufen könnte.

Beispiel:
"gegen den Euro". Das ist easy. Teuere Staatsrettungen, noch viel teurere Bankenrettungen, Kontrollverlust, Bedrohung von Arbeitsplätzen - der Euro, wie er jetzt ist, ist defintiv nicht perfekt. Gegen diesen Ist-Zustand sollte man sein.
Aber was kommt nach dieser populistischen Floskel?
- "Für die D-Mark"? Das fordert kaum jemand der Eurogegner. Weil sie sich nämlich nicht der Diskussion stellen wollen, was dann aus der exportorientierten deutschen Wirtschaft werden soll. Weil sie nicht die Frage beantworten können/wollen, ob eine unabhängige Währung den Verlust (zehn)tausender gut bezahlter Arbeitsplätze wert ist. Weil es ihnen zu komplex ist, darüber nachzudenken, dass Deutschland über die EU wesentlich mehr Macht auf andere Staaten ausübt, als die EU auf Deutschland.
- "Griechenland raus aus dem Euro"? Auch damit tritt niemand an. Wäre auch problematisch, wenn jemand fragt, was dann aus Portugal, Spanien, Italien, Frankreich, Irland werden sollte. Und Deutschland, dessen Finanzwirtschaft und damit auch Staatsfinanzen da tief mit drin hängen. Dazu, was diverse abstürzende Staaten für die Freizügigkeit innerhalb Eurpas bedeuten würden, nehmen Populisten auch lieber keine Stellung.
- "gegen den Euro wie er ist und dafür für einen Euro, der ..." Damit tritt niemand an. Wäre ja auch viel zu lang fürs Wahlplakat. Und für die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne derjenigen, die Populisten reinfallen.

Aber "gegen den Euro", dass können viele. Von ganz links bis ganz rechts. Wieviele der Wähler, die denen am Ende ihre Stimme geben, wollen wohl wirklich den Euro und die EU abschaffen, damit der Weg frei ist für die Förderation sozialistischer europäischer Staaten? Oder für ein "Europa ohne Grenzen" nach Vorbild von 1943? Vermutlich keiner. Aber Populisten sagen nicht nur nicht, wofür sie sind - deren Wähler fragen auch gar nicht erst danach. Hauptsache, man war "dagegen"...


----------



## totovo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Es geht hierbei immer um Stigmatisierung, die Menschen werden ein Leben lang darauf gedrillt, Populisten sind dumm gefährlich, Kommunisten wollen uns unsere Freiheit nehmen und Nationalisten sind immer Nazis u.s.w.  Wie weit sowas geht kann man ja in den USA beobachten wohl Millionen Menschen dagegen protestieren das man ihnen eine Krankenversicherung verschafft, man kann sicherlich an der Art des Krankenkassensystems an sich zweifeln und sich vielleicht ein Umlage finanziertes System wünschen, aber prinzipiell ist es erstmal ein Fortschritt.  Die Versicherungslobby hat den Leuten aber eingeredet das ist Sozialismus und das der schlimm ist hat man ja im kalten Krieg gelernt.  Wenn man sich nicht mit Themen auseinandersetzen möchte, dann muss man diese Themen irgendwie stigmatisieren, ihre Köpfe verunglimpfen und am besten noch mit Leuten in Verbindung bringen die zufällig gerade mal daneben standen.  Wir machen uns ja immer lustig über diese abgrundtief dummen Menschen in den "Reality Soaps", aber kann es nicht sein das genau so eine "dumme Masse" das Ziel ist?  Ich kann locker gegen alles Mögliche und für ein Haufen Zeug argumentieren.  Gutmenschen aufzuzeigen was die negativen Folgen von Massenmigration, sowohl für die Ursprungsländer (und deren Menschen), als auch für die Zielländer (und deren Menschen) hat, ist sehr amüsant, aber man ist sofort ein Nazi, Rassist u.s.w. Um das mal kurz zu machen, von Migration profitiert immer nur die Wirtschaft, selten die einzelnen Menschen und wenn dann meisten auf Kosten anderer. Dagegen kann man übrigens auch innerhalb Deutschlands argumentieren, was ziemlich heuchlerisch ist, da ich selber innerhalb Deutschlands migriert bin. Kann man sich über so etwas sachlich unterhalten? Mit den meisten Menschen nicht, denn es beginnt sofort die innere Konditionierung zu greifen und jeder der so etwas kritisiert ist sofort ein Nazi.
> 
> Außer bei Migration aus Liebe ist diese immer nur ein Symptom eines tieferen Problems.



Da hast du meine volle Zustimmung!
Man denkt in Deutschland leider immer noch: nationalistisch = rechtsextrem. Das ist einfach falsch. Ein Nationalist setzt sich für die interessen seines Landes ein, dafür muss er nicht fremdenfeindlich sein...
Und hier wird jeder winzig kleine Anflug von Nationalismus gleich mit Rechtsextremismus erschlagen. Traurig. 
Ich denke ein wenig mehr Nationalismus würde uns gut tun.

Mal ein Beispiel: Ich bin der Auffassung, dass es extrem bereichernd für die Metropolen und die Gesellschaft als solches ist, wenn wir Leute aus anderen Kulturkreisen aufnehmen! Dann aber bitte auch nur die, die hier arbeiten wollen, unsere Regeln und Gesetze akzeptieren, unsere Sprache teilen, sich eben integrieren. Der Rest, der Sozialsysteme ausnimmt: ausweisen.
--> Dafür wird man oft als rechts abgestempelt, warum?
Ich wäre genau so dafür Deutsche, die nicht arbeiten wollen und sich den ganzen tag auf ihrem Hintern wälzen, nur blödsinn verzapfen, usw. in Arbeit zu versetzen, notfalls Müllsortieren oder Steineklopfen in Sibierien 
(Dabei geht es wirklich um die extremfälle, nicht um die jenigen, die auf Grund des Alters oder sonstiger Einschränkungen einfach keinen Job mehr bekommen!)
--> Dafür wird man auch doof angeguckt, von wegen wir leben alle in einem Staat und so weiter und sofort.

An dieser Stelle fand ich das System der DDR wirklich besser. Da hatte jeder Arbeit, egal wie geistig unterbemittelt er war, sicher das hat auch nicht geholfen, hat aber vielen Problemen, hauptsächlich aber langerweile vorgebeugt. 

Edit:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein - seine Partei konnte schlecht  rutschen, sondern wurde rechts neu gegründet. Aber natürlich hat er  recht, wenn er sagt, dass das heutige "rechts" nach dem Maßstäben der  50er Jahre, als NS-Funktionäre viele politische Ämter besetzten, "links"  gewesen wäre. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das irgend einen  Unterschied macht? Ein politisch gebildeter Mensch wird eine Partei  nicht kritisieren, "weil sie "rechts" ist", sondern weil diese Partei  z.B. nationalistische, der Völkerverständigung zuwieder laufende Ziele  verfolgt, weil sie die internationale Gemeinschaft schaden will (von der  auch wir massiv profitieren), weil sie die Diskrimnierung anderer  gutredet, etc. . Das diese Gedanken früher Mainstream waren, heißt  nicht, dass diese heute gut zu heißen wären.



Genau dieser feine, aber bedeutende Unterschied wird nirgens gemacht. Ungenau an dieser Stelle sehe ich Politik und Medien in der Schuld, die nur Lobby arbeit für ihr System und die etablierten Parteien machen. Andere Vorschläge werden als rechts abgestempelt oder nicht erwähnt und genau so wenig diskutiert... Genau das brauchen wir aber, nicht nur die Meinung von Links sondern auch mal vorschläge aus der Mitte, die bei den meisten Menschen schon wieder rechtsextrem wären -mist, geht also nicht!

Das hat auch nichts mit den Maßstäben aus den 50ern zu tun, siehe oben...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also wenn es dir nur um Europakritik geht, dann solltest du bei der  Linken, DKP und erst recht PSG und MLPD offene Türen einrennen. Dafür  muss man nicht rechts wählen, es gibt an allen Enden des politischen  Spektrums parteien, die mit der aktuellen Situation unzufrieden sind und  radikale Schritte propagieren.
> Genaugenommen ist das ja auch die Definition von "Ende des politischen Spektrums"
> Und für reine Protestwahlen gibts immer noch die PARTEI.



Tut mir leid, aber weder die Linke, noch die DKP sind für mich eine Option, die anderen beiden kenne ich nicht. Es geht mir auch nicht allein um die Europapolitik und ich werde weder CSU noch AfD wählen, aber Prinzipiell gibt es für mich am System EU zu wenig Kritik an den offensichtlichen Schwachstellen. Punkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "rechts" ist "dagegen" nicht immer, das gibt es im linken Spektrum  genauso. (auch wenn die rechten es vielleicht etwas häufiger öffentlich  äußern - als radikaler Pazifist, Tierschützer,etc. kann man eben auch  rausbrüllen, "wofür" man ist. Als überzeugter Nationalsozialist &  Parteifunktionär beschränkt man sich in Deutschland lieber darauf  zusagen, was man nicht mag, weil einen sonst niemand mehr wählt)



Dort noch viel schlimmer, wobei ich Tierschützer jetzt nicht pauschalisiert zum linken Spektrum zählen würde, die Dürfen schreien so laut sie wollen, die kämpfen für eine Sache die uns alle angeht...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber  das reines "dagegen" populistisch ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache.  Politik ist immer ein Kompromiss und 95+% der Leute werden das Ergebnis  nicht als optimal betrachten, weil ihre eigenen Ansichten nicht zu 100%  umgesetzt wurden. Also ist man "dagegen", wie es ist. Das ist einfach -  und oberflächlich. Mit praktikabler Politik hat es schlichtweg nichts zu  tun, aber man kann wunderbar damit Stimmung machen und aufhetzen.



Das weiß ich, dass ist auch nicht der kern des Problems 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als  des-wählens-würdiger Politiker (ungleich Populist) kann man natürlich  auch gegen etwas sein (sollte man sogar, es gibt immer was zu  verbessern) - aber man muss im Gegenzug auch sagen können, "wofür" man  denn ist. Und da kommt man mit Oberflächlichkeiten nicht mehr weit, denn  dann muss man eben einen neuen Kompromiss vorschlagen. Einen, der nicht  mehr die Interessen von 95% der Bevölkerung nur zum Teil erfüllt.
> Und  so etwas ist verdammt schwierig, denn die Durchsetzung einer ganzen  Reihe von Interessen schließt die Durchsetzung einer ganzen Menge  anderer aus. Aber soviel Komplexität mühen Populisten weder sich selbst  noch ihrer Zielgruppe ab. Lieber einfach "dagegen" brüllen, anstatt mal  ein schlüssiges Konzept vorzulegen, wie es denn tatsächlich für alle (!)  besser laufen könnte.



Ja natürlich muss man sagen wofür man ist, das ist mein ausdrücklicher wunsch, allerdings werden viele Diskussionen im Keim erstickt...
Hier haben wir auch die Ursache allen Übels. Ich kann mit Menschen, die einfach gegen alles sind absolut nichts anfangen, dort ist jegliche sachliche Diskussion verschwendete Zeit. Das eigentliche Problem ist ein anderes. Keine der großen Parteien würde es wagen, die EU, so wie sie heute ist, in Frage zustellen, kleine Kritiken hier und da, ja klar. Wrum werden die Bürger nicht in die Debatte einbezogen? Experten die tatsächlich an einer Lösung arbeiten die für uns, also Deutschland eine bessere Alternative darstellt? Ich weiß es nicht...

Zum Beispiel: Mir brauchst du das nicht erklären, allerdings gibt es auch Ansätze die alternativen aufweisen... Darüber wird aber gern geschwiegen


Frage: Bedeutet für dich nationalistisch = rechts?


----------



## Perry (13. Mai 2014)

@totovo, sorry aber ich kann dir nicht zustimmen,  wir sind als Menschheit und Gesellschaft an einem Punkt (Stichwort Produktivität) angelangt an dem es nicht mehr nötig ist das jeder einer klassischen Produktionsarbeit nachgeht. Wenn wir unsere Erzeugnisse langlebiger gestallten würden und aufrüstbar, dann wär es absolut nicht notwendig das jeder irgendeiner Arbeit nachgeht, vor allem einer Arbeit die viele nicht mögen und von der sie krank werden.  Man könnte Beispielsweise Autos so bauen das wichtige Komponenten per standardisierter Kupplungen verbunden sind, ich denke da an die Verbindung Motor Getriebe, Getriebe Antriebsstrang u.s.w. ebenso sollte die inneren Aufhängungen standardisiert sein, genauso die Laufschienen der Sitze und was es sonst noch so alles gibt. Auf die Art kann man einfach (und kostengünstig) nach einigen Jahren wichtige Kernkomponenten updaten/aufrüsten und so ein Auto locker 20 Jahre und länger nutzen ohne das dieses irgendwann zu einer Umweltbelastung wird im Vergleich zum Stand der Technik.  Dann auch noch alles auf einfaches recyceln auslegen, auf die Art würde man Unmengen an Rohstoffen, Wasser, Energie und Arbeitskraft sparen. Das selbe kannst du mit vielen anderen Bestandteilen eines Haushalts machen, seien Kühlschränke, Waschmaschinen und weiß der Kuckuck was noch alles, bei PC's haben wir soetwas ja annähernd schon immer gehabt.  Arbeitslosigkeit ist kein Makel es ist ein Bonus, eine Art Rendite unserer technologischen Entwicklung, aber leider leben wir in einer Welt wo die Wirtschaft jedes Jahr wachsen muss, damit der Kuchen mit dem Anwachsen Zinses mithalten kann, ansonsten wird der Zins irgendwann den ganzen Kuchen auffressen.  Somit zwingt uns das Geldsystem alles so zu fertigen das es nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputt geht, damit man ja etwas neues kaufen muss, denn irgendwer muss das Zeug ja konsumieren das wir herstellen, auch wenn wir es eigentlich nicht bräuchten.  Wenn wir unsere Gesellschaft und unser Wirtschafts und Geldsystem verändern würden, dann würden wir vielleicht auch aufhören über Menschen zu lästern die eine sehr unschöne Rolle in unserem System haben, sie müssen die Arbeistlosen (besser wäre Erwerbseinkommenslosen) spielen, damit wir sie als Schmarotzer, faules Pack und ähnliches beschimpfen können, obwohl die meisten nichts dafür können. Es ist in unserem System nicht vorgesehen das jeder einen Job hat, man braucht  die Arbeitslosen als Druckmittel und als Sündenbock. Daher nein ich kann dir nicht zu stimmen.  Das du so denkst ist in soweit nicht schlimm, vor allzu langer Zeit habe ich auch noch so gedacht, bis ich angefangen habe mich intensivst mit dem Geld und Finanzsystem zu beschäftigen.  

Du bist ein Beispiel das beweißt das Divide et impera immer noch funktioniert, wir sollen gegeneinander aufgebracht werden um zu übersehen unter wem wir wirklich zu leiden haben.

Aber keine Partei greift das System in sich an, statt dessen predigen sie ewige Leier vom Wettbewerb, Chancen und Zukunftsfähigkeit.

Daher werde ich bei der Wahl eine ungültige Stimme abgeben.


----------



## totovo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich habe nichts gegen Arbeitslose, ich habe etwas gegen Menschen, die absolut nichts aus sich machen und dazu auch noch Mist bauen. (Leute anpöpeln, öffentliche Plätze und Bauten ruinieren, straftaten begehen, usw.) Nichts gegen die, die Arbeitslos sind, weil sie nicht (mehr) gebraucht werden/zu schlecht sind. Die haben wenigstens versucht ihr Leben in die Hand zu nehmen. Und natürlich braucht eine Marktwirtschaft einen gewissen Pool an Leuten, aus denen welche in Arbeit versetzt werden können, dort fällt die von mir genannte Gruppe allerdings raus, die gehen nicht arbeiten, selbst wenn sie könnten!

Deinen Ansatz halte ich für sehr, sehr weit her geholt. Das hat auch absolut nichts mit der Marktwirtschaft an sich zu tun. Die braucht einfach nur immer weiteres Wachstum, was, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, auf dauer einfach nonsens ist. Eine Wirtschaft kann nicht immer weiter wachsen, das funktioniert nur so lange, bis der technologische Stand dem Weltniveau entsprechend ist, danach tragen wir unser System auf dem Rücken der weniger entwickelten Länder aus...

Irgendwer sagte einmal: "Die Marktwirtschaft ist kein perfektes System, aber leider das Beste, was wir haben" Deine Idee ließe sich nur umsetzen, wenn man Geld abschaft.

Das hat auch gar nichts mit Divide et impera zu tun. Ich vertrete meine eigene Meinung, mich hat niemand dazu gebracht und die habe ich mir auch nirgends abgeschaut... divide et impera hat damit eigentlich gar nichts zu tun  Mir kommt es eher so vor, als wolle man alle Menschen in ein System pressen, dass funktioniert vielleicht mit 99% der Bevölkerung, aber ein paar haben eben doch eine andere Meinung!


----------



## Perry (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Nein man muss für mein System das Geld nicht abschaffen, du musst es nicht mal zwingend an Gold oder irgendetwas anderes binden. Ich will ein Zinsloses Geldsystem unter öffentlicher Kontrolle, keine privaten Notenbanken (FED ist bei weitem nicht die einzige private Notenbank), ich will keine Geldschöpfung aus dem Nichts. Befass dich mal mit dem Prinzip des Freigeld, wie es in Wörgel in den 30iger Jahren ausprobiert wurde, bis die Österreichische Notenbank eingeschritten ist.

Es gibt auch noch einen Witz auf den Werbeplakaten, man ist gegen eine "Schuldenunion", man will Schulden abbauen u.s.w. das ist ein absoluter Witz.
Ja des einen Schuld ist des anderen Vermögen, witziger weise gibt es aber nicht genug Geld um alle in Geld ausgedrückten Schulden zu bezahlen.

Die Marktwirtschaft ist nicht das absolut beste Wirtschaftssystem, in der Theorie ist es toll, da der Markt sich normalerweise selber regeln sollte, sprich die Nachfrage das Angebot bestimmt und umgekehrt, sich somit ein Preis bildet der den maximalen Warenaustausch ermöglicht, aber leider ist es nunmal so das an dem freien rummanipuliert wird wie nichts gutes.
Was bedeutet es denn wenn eine Notenbank massiv Dollar kauft oder Euro was auch immer für eine Währung, man will damit die eigene Währung im vergleich schwächen und somit den Markt zu seinem eigenen Vorteil manipulieren.
Schau dir doch mal die Bundesbank Bilanz an, dort stehen über 600 Mrd€ an Auslandsverbindlichkeiten drin, die durch einen lustigen Mechanismus da rein gewandert sind. Mit hilfe dieses Mechanismuss stellt die Bundesbank sicher das der Deutsche Unternehmer sein Geld bekommt und sie anstelle des Unternehmer als Gläubiger gegen Beispielsweise einen Spanischen Autohändler auftritt oder was auch immer. Das hat den lustigen Effekt, wir bezahlen unseren traumhaften Export selber, durch Schulden der Bundesbank für die wir als Bürger der Bundesrepublik bürgen, sprich wenn die ausländischen Schuldner ausfallen, dann bleiben wir darauf sitzen.

Dann wird in den Medien von einem Stabilen Euro geredet und das so und soviel an Wert gegenüber dem Dollar gewonnen hat, das ist Unsinn, du musst dir das vorstellen als ob zwei Typen von nem Hochhaus springen und einer einen Regenschirm aufspannt, der wird ihn kurzzeitig etwas abbremsen, aber dennoch fallen beide weiter, nur du als Beobachter neben demjenigen ohne Schirm herfliegst sieht es für dich aus als der mit Schirm steigt.

Ich vertrete auch die Meinung das Kennedy im Auftrag von Bänkern getötet wurde, oder diese zumindest verdammt froh darüber waren, denn er war der letzte Politiker der öffentlich das angeprangert hat was ich hier die ganze Zeit kritisiere, der das Geldschöpfungsmonopol zurück in Staatliche Hände bringen wollte, indem er eine durch Silber gedeckte "United States Note" eingeführt hat, welche Johnson als sein Nachfolger in seiner ersten Amtshandlung wieder abgeschaffen hat.

Deswegen nocheinmal, ich mache meine Stimme ungültig um damit zu bekunden ich bin politisch interessiert beteilige mich aber nicht an dem System.

Ich habe auch bereits zwei Briefe an meinen Bundestagsabgeordneten geschrieben, nach dem ersten bekam ich eine Lobeshymne auf den ESM, auf den Euro und auf die Europäische Integration, nachdem ich in meiner Rückfrage ihm diesen Zahn gezogen habe, bekam ich nur kurz zu lesen, das Deutschlands Vertreter im ESM ja eine Sperrminorität und wir als Deutscher Steuerzahler uns daher keine Sorgen machen müssen, denn der ESM (welcher inzwischen aufgebraucht ist) kann nicht weiter gegen den Willen von Deutschland erhöht werden. Das ist eine ganz tolle Situation die uns noch beliebter macht bei den anderen europäischen Völkern, jedes Volk in Europa ist auf Gedeih und Verderb diesem ESM ausgeliefert, aber wir Deutschen haben ein Veto, na wenn das nicht zu europäischen Integration beiträgt was dann.

Aus dem Film "The international"

Calvini: Nein, hier geht es doch nicht um  Gewinn aus Waffengeschäften. Hier geht es um Kontrolle. – Whitman:  Kontrollier die Waffenlieferungen und du kontrollierst den Konflikt? –  Calvini: Nein. Nein, nein. Die IBBC ist eine Bank. Deren Ziel ist es  nicht, den Konflikt zu kontrollieren. Die wollen die Schulden  kontrollieren, die der Konflikt verursacht. Wissen Sie: Der eigentliche  Wert eines Konflikts, der wahre Wert, liegt in den Schulden, die er  verursacht. Wer die kontrolliert, kontrolliert schlichtweg alles. Sie  finden das beunruhigend, ja? Aber darin liegt das wahre Wesen des  Bankgewerbes: Man will uns, egal ob als Länder oder als Individuen, zu  Sklaven der Schulden machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



totovo schrieb:


> Da hast du meine volle Zustimmung!
> Man denkt in Deutschland leider immer noch: nationalistisch = rechtsextrem. Das ist einfach falsch. Ein Nationalist setzt sich für die interessen seines Landes ein, dafür muss er nicht fremdenfeindlich sein...



Muss es nicht - ist es, gerade in Deutschland, aber sehr oft in gewissem Maße.



> Mal ein Beispiel: Ich bin der Auffassung, dass es extrem bereichernd für die Metropolen und die Gesellschaft als solches ist, wenn wir Leute aus anderen Kulturkreisen aufnehmen! Dann aber bitte auch nur die, die hier arbeiten wollen, unsere Regeln und Gesetze akzeptieren, unsere Sprache teilen, sich eben integrieren. Der Rest, der Sozialsysteme ausnimmt: ausweisen.
> --> Dafür wird man oft als rechts abgestempelt, warum?



Weil die Ablehnung andere Lebensstile, die Einteilung anderer Leute nach ihren Sprachkenntnissen, etc. klassischerweise zu den "rechten" Einstellungegen gezählt wird.



> Ich wäre genau so dafür Deutsche, die nicht arbeiten wollen und sich den ganzen tag auf ihrem Hintern wälzen, nur blödsinn verzapfen, usw. in Arbeit zu versetzen, notfalls Müllsortieren oder Steineklopfen in Sibierien



Forderungen nach Arbeitszwang gelten genauso als rechts. (wo bei es sie auch am linksextremen Ende gibt)



> Genau dieser feine, aber bedeutende Unterschied wird nirgens gemacht. Ungenau an dieser Stelle sehe ich Politik und Medien in der Schuld, die nur Lobby arbeit für ihr System und die etablierten Parteien machen. Andere Vorschläge werden als rechts abgestempelt oder nicht erwähnt und genau so wenig diskutiert... Genau das brauchen wir aber, nicht nur die Meinung von Links sondern auch mal vorschläge aus der Mitte, die bei den meisten Menschen schon wieder rechtsextrem wären -mist, geht also nicht!



Du bist hier in einem interaktiven Medium, in dem du jederzeit selbst etwas dagegen tun kannst, dass nicht-extreme Vorschläge jeglicher Colleur nicht diskutiert werden. (bei längeren Ausführungen aber bitte in einem eigenen Thread. Die gleiche Bitte auch *@Perry*: Hier geht es um Parteien zur Europawahl)



> Tut mir leid, aber weder die Linke, noch die DKP sind für mich eine Option, die anderen beiden kenne ich nicht.



Die werden dir vermutlich noch weniger zusagen, mein Punkt war lediglich, dass es an EU-Kritik nicht mangelt und man als EU-Kritiker keineswegs ins rechte Spektrum gehen muss, wenn man das linke bevorzugt. Die Frage wäre jetzt also, aus welchen anderen Gründen du die einen EU-kritischen Parteien ablehnst und die anderen EU-kritischen Parteien vorziehst?



> Das weiß ich, dass ist auch nicht der kern des Problems



Doch, dass ist imho sehr wohl DER Kern des Problems "Populismus". Und damit zugleich auch ein entscheidender Bestandteil der Probleme "Politikverdrossenheit" und "politischer Stillstand". Die Parteienlandschaft besteht größtenteils aus populistischen Phrasendreschern auf der einen und auf der stelle tretenden Parteien auf der anderen Seite. Dazwischen gibt es allenfalls noch die Grünen und die FDP, die sich mal Gedanken über vollständige/umsetzbare Konzepte für Änderungen machen - aber die können mit ihren Konzepten nur einen kleinen Teil der Auswahl bieten, die der Wähler haben sollte. Da fehlt es massiv an weiteren Parteien, die tatsächlich Interesse an/Kompetenz für Realpolitik zeigen.



> Ja natürlich muss man sagen wofür man ist, das ist mein ausdrücklicher wunsch, allerdings werden viele Diskussionen im Keim erstickt...



Diskussionen erstickt? Wer bitte schön "erstickt" denn Aussagen in z.B. Wahlprogrammen?



> Frage: Bedeutet für dich nationalistisch = rechts?



Nationalismus ist für eine Einstellung, die ich, wie viele andere auch, dem rechten Spekturm zuordne. Allerdings halte ich Einteilung in links/rechts sowieso nur recht groben Fällen für brauchbar.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Mai 2014)

Und wie steht es mit Patriotismus? Im Gegensatz zum Nationalismus braucht dieser keine Feindbilder. Sollte er zumindest nicht.


----------



## Perry (14. Mai 2014)

Patriotismus ist ne lustige Sache, der funktioniert auf allen Ebenen.
Kleiner Lokalpatriotismus innerhalb eines Dorfs, wer an welchem Ende wohnt, oder innerhalb einer Stadt bezüglich des Block, der Straße der Hausnummer.
Höhere Ebene das Dorf an sich, im Wettstreit mit dem Nachbardorf, danach der Landkreis/Stadt was auch immer, dann vielleicht das Bundesland und später die ganze Republik und danach vielleicht ganz und Europa und abschließend die Menschheit.

Patriotismus richtet sich immer danach wen man gerade zu eigenen Gruppe zählen möchte und wen nicht, auf beliebiger Ebene, daher ist er in gewisser Weise auch wieder nur ein Mittel Menschen zu steuern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Und wie steht es mit Patriotismus? Im Gegensatz zum Nationalismus braucht dieser keine Feindbilder. Sollte er zumindest nicht.


 
Der Nationalismus strebt die Etablierung/Festigung einer Nation an, Patriotismus (auf nationaler Ebene) feiert sie - ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Der Grundgedanke ist eine Abgrenzung zwischen "wir" (=toll) und "alle anderen" (im Umkehrschluss nicht toll), und diese Abgrenzung wird durch die Bank anhand geographischer, ethnischer oder religiöser Grenzen gezogen


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Nationalismus strebt die Etablierung/Festigung einer Nation an, Patriotismus (auf nationaler Ebene) feiert sie - ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Der Grundgedanke ist eine Abgrenzung zwischen "wir" (=toll) und "alle anderen" (im Umkehrschluss nicht toll), und diese Abgrenzung wird durch die Bank anhand geographischer, ethnischer oder religiöser Grenzen gezogen


  Das Problem ist, dass die Grenzen zwischen Patriotismus und Nationalismus fließend sind. Ich stehe dem (gemäßigten) Patriotismus grundsätzlich nicht ablehnend gegenüber, aber zu dem "Wir" gehört auch die Anerkennung der nicht so angenehmen Dinge. Als Deutscher heißt das auch die eigene Geschichte nicht zu verharmlosen. Übersteigerter Patriotismus  ist Chauvinismus, denn da sind "wir toll und ihr nicht". Wie gesagt, die Grenzen sind fließend.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Grenzen zwischen Patriotismus und Nationalismus fließend sind. Ich stehe dem (gemäßigten€ Patriotismus grundsätzlich nicht ablehnend gegenüber, aber zu dem "Wir" gehört auch die Anerkennung der nicht so angenehmen Dinge. Als Deutscher heißt das auch die eigene Geschichte nicht zu verharmlosen. Übersteigerter Patriotismus Chauvinismus, denn da sind *"wir toll und ihr nicht"*. Wie gesagt, die Grenzen sind fließend.


 Murica.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Grenzen zwischen Patriotismus und Nationalismus fließend sind. Ich stehe dem (gemäßigten€ Patriotismus grundsätzlich nicht ablehnend gegenüber, aber zu dem "Wir" gehört auch die Anerkennung der nicht so angenehmen Dinge. Als Deutscher heißt das auch die eigene Geschichte nicht zu verharmlosen. Übersteigerter Patriotismus Chauvinismus, denn da sind "wir toll und ihr nicht". Wie gesagt, die Grenzen sind fließend.


 
Vor allem führt übermäßiger Patriotismus/Nationalismus irgendwann dazu, das Gruppen ja ganze Völker Missachtung ernten. Wir Deutschen kennen das ja nur zu gut, ich sag nur Deutsch-Französische Beziehungen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (15. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Vor allem führt übermäßiger Patriotismus/Nationalismus irgendwann dazu, das Gruppen ja ganze Völker Missachtung ernten. Wir Deutschen kennen das ja nur zu gut, ich sag nur Deutsch-Französische Beziehungen.



Ja, in diesem Fall haben beide Seiten ihren Anteil, siehe Rheinkrise, Annexion Elsass- Lothringen. Auf das heutige Deutsch-Französische Verhältnis können wir stolz sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall wählen gehen, un das schlimmste zu verhindern, wie kleine Randparteien. Wen bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, sind alle schlimm. Bei der Kimmunalwahl hätte ich wiederrum ne Vorstellung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Nicht schlecht. Die Wahlbeteiligung ist in meiner Stadt von 40% (2009) auf 60% angestiegen. Die SPD hat hierbei 25 Stimmen mehr erhalten als die CDU.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Als Luxemburger musste ich eh wählen gehen (Wahlpflicht), aber auch so wäre ich wählen gegangen.

MMn ist in einer Demokratie wählen erste Bürgerpflicht, wer nicht weiß wen er wählen soll kann ja immer noch einen leeren Stimmzettel abgeben



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer ein Bisschen hinhört, hört da eigentlich so manches. Das größere Problem ist, dass man verdammt genau hinhören muss, um auch das positive mitzubekommen. Denn jedes mal, wenn die EU was sinnvolles macht, proklamieren unsere sympathischen Berliner Politiker die Umsetzung als ihre eigene, großartige Leistung, jedesmal, wenn Brüssel etwas macht, das aus Sicht (einiger) deutscher Wähler schlecht ist, jammern unsere Politiker rum, wir würden fremdregiert (selbst wenn es i.d.R. die Parteikollegen beschlossen haben) und wenn die EU tatsächlich mal eine bescheuerte Berliner Idee verhindert, herrscht schweigen im Walde.
> Leider geben viele deutsche Medien nicht die unvergekaute Fassungen wieder und berichten über die EU, sondern statt dessen lieber über das, was deutsche Politiker zur EU sagen



Und das gilt nicht nur für Deutschland, sondern so ziemlich in jedem europäischen Land ist es so. Schlimmer noch: Wenn die Lokalpolitiker was schlecht machen, wird des öfteren die schuld auf die EU geschoben. Kein Wunder also ist Europa so unbeliebt, denn so ziemlich die einzige Presse, die es abbekommt, ist schlechte Presse.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Auch wenn es zu spät ist:

[X] Nein, ich gehe sicher nicht wählen, weil ich mich von keiner Partei angemessen vertreten fühle.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

An denjenigen, die hier abgestimmt haben, lag die geringe Wahlbeteiligung zumindest nicht - besonders die Bayern waren dieses Jahr etwas wahlmüde.


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> An denjenigen, die hier abgestimmt haben, lag die geringe Wahlbeteiligung zumindest nicht - besonders die Bayern waren dieses Jahr etwas wahlmüde.


 
wundert mich nicht je jünger die leute werden, desto weniger interesse an der politik so hab ich zumindest das gefühl allein in meiner klasse waren 2 von 18 leute wählen.
aber sich dann immer darüber aufregen was die da oben machen .


----------



## beren2707 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Leider, leider - die Politikverdrossenheit ist ein wachsendes Problem. 
Besonders fatal an der geringeren Beteiligung jüngerer Wähler (und auch ganz besonders der sozial benachteiligteren Schichten) ist, dass die älteren und zufriedeneren Wählerschichten tendentiell am häufigsten wählen - ganz besonders dabei die Unionsparteien. Was die bei 70+ holen, geht auf keine Kuhhaut, es eröffnet aber Perspektiven für die Zukunft.


----------



## sfc (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das betrifft aber nicht nur die Union. Die SPD hat bei Senioren kaum schlechter abgeschnitten, erreicht aber im Vergleich zu den Unionsparteien wesentlich weniger Junge. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein guter Vorgeschmack darauf, was den verbliebenen Leistungsträgern in spätestens 30 Jahren blühen wird: Sie werden sich nach Belieben der Rentner und anderer Leistungsbezieher auspressen lassen dürfen. Sieht man ja jetzt schon an den realitätsfernen Rentenplänen der Großen Koalition, die ausschließlich dazu führen, dass künftige Generationen noch stärker durch den demografischen Wandel belastet werden.


----------



## Perry (26. Mai 2014)

Die Rentenpläne an sich sind nicht realitätsfern, das Problem ist die Art der Finanzierung und vor allem wer und was in welchem Umfang dazu herangezogen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Und wen/was würdest du heranziehen, um ein Rentensystem zu finanzieren, bei dem selbst mit viel Glück und Vollbeschäftigung 2-3 Arbeiter auf einen Rentner kommen? (Bei den immer aufwendigeren Ausbildungen kann man vor einem Durchschnittsalter von 24 nicht mit nenneswerten Einzahlungen rechnen, aber bei der immer besseren medizinischen Versorgung sollte ein durchschnittliches Sterbealter von 76-82 durchaus erreichbar sein. Und dann arbeiten die Leute eben 2, maximal 3 mal so lange, wie sie später Rente kassieren)
30-50% der Löhne für die Renten abzuzweigen ist definitiv keine Lösung. Aber genau darauf laufen die, deiner Meinung nach realistischen, Pläne von Union & SPD hinaus.




beren2707 schrieb:


> Leider, leider - die Politikverdrossenheit ist ein wachsendes Problem.
> Besonders fatal an der geringeren Beteiligung jüngerer Wähler (und auch ganz besonders der sozial benachteiligteren Schichten) ist, dass die älteren und zufriedeneren Wählerschichten tendentiell am häufigsten wählen - ganz besonders dabei die Unionsparteien. Was die bei 70+ holen, geht auf keine Kuhhaut, es eröffnet aber Perspektiven für die Zukunft.


 
Das Problem ist, dass (nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Selbstpräsentation der Parteien) kaum noch jemand wegen Inhalten wählen geht. Die alten gehen dann wählen, weil sie das schon immer gemacht haben und den, den sie schon immer gewählt haben. Die Jungen wählen halt nicht, weil ihnen egal ist, welches Gesicht auf den Plakaten steht (und darauf reduzieren sich die Parteien ja)
Mit Demokratie hat beides gleich viel zu tun: Nichts.


----------



## MaxRink (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich war wählen, und das mehrfach 
2x EU, 1x Kreis und 1x Kommunalwahl.


----------



## Perry (26. Mai 2014)

Jede Einkommensform einheitlich mit Sozialversicherungsbeiträgen belegen, egal ob Kapitalerträge, Gehälter, Mieten u.s.w.

Wenn wir inzwischen über ein Drittel unseres Bruttoinlandsprodukt mit Kapitalerträgen erwirtschaften, dann muss das mit herangezogen werden zur Finanzierung der Gesellschaft.
Auch die Einkommensbemessunsgrenzen, sowie die separaten Altersvorsorgekassen müssen fallen, den Auszahlungsbetrag kann man ja Deckeln, wie bisher auch schon.

Genauso sollte man die privaten Versicherungen abschaffen.
Der Ursprüngliche Gedanke einer Versicherung war das eigene Risiko auf viele zu verteilen und sich am Risiko aller anderen zu beteiligen, wenn aber 20 - 30 % der Beiträge in Provisionen, Dividenden, Werbung u.s.w. Versickern, dann ist die Versicherung unnötig teuer, außerdem versuchen viele Versicherungen sich mit komischen Klauseln und pauschalen Leistungskürzungen um ihre Zahlungsverpflichtungen zu drücken, während man als einfacher Bürger denkt das man ja versichert ist und die Versicherung den Schaden schon regulieren wird.

Wenn jeder einfach Pauschal einen festen Anteil seines (jedes) Einkommens für bestimmte Versicherungsleistungen abführt, dann kann man die Leistungen insgesamt verbessern und die Kosten für die "kleinen Leute" würden sich nicht verändern, eventuell sogar sinken.

Private Altersvorsorge ist ja auch ein Witz für sich.
Daher ist es an sich kein Unsinn die Rentenleistungen für alle zu erhöhen, wenn auch alle(s) zu ihrer Finanzierung herangezogen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Jede Einkommensform einheitlich mit Sozialversicherungsbeiträgen belegen, egal ob Kapitalerträge, Gehälter, Mieten u.s.w.



Die Umverteilung, die sich dadurch ergibt, ist sicherlich positiv zu bewerten. Aber da die entsprechenden Kosten von den Investoren/Unternehmen direkt auf ihre Preise/Mieten/... draufgeschlagern werden, wirst du parallel dazu auch deutlich höhere Renten auszahlen müssen, damit das (ohnehin oft zu niedrige) Realrentenniveau erhalten bleibt. Unterm Strich bleibt halt einfach der Fakt:
Ein Rentner lebt von dem, was andere erarbeiten. Wenn 25-30% der Bevölkerung (ehemals) arbeitsfähigen im Rentenalter sind und Rentner nicht schlechter leben sollen, als Arbeitende, dann müssen 30-50% des Einkommens der Arbeitenden an die Rentner umgeleitet werden. Man kann soziale Notstände etwas entschärfen, in dem man diejenigen, die "eh genug haben" stärker (bzw. im Vergleich zu heute: überhaupt) belastet, das löst das Grundproblem nicht.
In so einer Situation allen möglichen Gruppierungen höhere Renten und mehr Rentenjahre zu geben, ist imho reines Stimmenerschleichen auf Kosten künftiger Generationen.



> Daher ist es an sich kein Unsinn die Rentenleistungen für alle zu erhöhen, wenn auch alle(s) zu ihrer Finanzierung herangezogen wird.


 
Man erhöht nicht die Rente für alle und kann auch nicht alle zur Finanzierung heranziehen. Man erhöht die Rente für alle Rentner und steigert die Belastungen für (idealerweise) alle anderen. Wenn du zuwenig andere im Vergleich zu den Rentnern hast, dann werden diese Belastungen sehr hoch.
Und wir leben in einem Land, in dem ein weiteres Bevölkerungswachstum weder aus ökologischer Sicht wünschenswert noch von weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung gewünscht ist und in dem Berufe, die man ohne nenneswerte Ausbildung ausüben kann, nur wenig bis nichts zur Rente beitragen können und in ihrer Bedeutung auch immer geringer werden.


----------



## Perry (26. Mai 2014)

Der Spruch mit "Auf kosten zukünftiger Generationen" ist schon etwas zwiespältig. Nicht ohne Grund gibt man Schulden immer in Relation zur Wirtschaftsleistung an, da bei Schulden immer nur die Zinsen entscheidend sind, denn niemand will das die zurück gezahlt werden, weil dann die Anleger sich neue Anlagen suchen müssen, man will nur die Zinsen haben.  Die Wirtschaft wächst idealerweise genauso schneller, besser schneller als die Staatsschulden. Wie man angesichts der Wachstumskrise in Europa sehen kann, versucht man neues Wachstum durch billigere Kredite zu generieren, Sprichwort Leitzins, weil sich das Allheilmittel Wachstum nur durch neue Schulden erreichen läßt, wenn nicht durch neue Deutsche Schulden, dann durch Schulden anderer oder durch Schulden der Verbraucher, tolles Wort.

Was denkst du denn wo die staatliche Förderung für die private Altersvorsorge herkommt, aus den Staatshaushalt und wo der sein Geld her bekommt ist auch klar, von den Steuerzahlern.

Also haben die großartigen Parteien im Bundestag unsere Renten gekürzt, um die Lohnnebenkosten zu senken, vor allem auf Arbeitgeber Seite und uns gleichzeitig animiert mehr privat vorzusorgen, mit Unterstützung des Staates, beides finanziert aus mehr Steuern, vor allem bei der Mehrwertsteuer und früher noch der  Ökosteuer.

Lohnnebenkosten senken, heißt ja schlichtweg das der Arbeitgeber weniger Geld für eine Stunde deiner Arbeit zahlen muss, sprich man hat deinen Lohn gekürzt, das merkst du nicht direkt, sondern nur indirekt.

Umlage finanzierte Versicherungen, egal wofür, auch für Haftpflicht, Unfall u.s.w. sind das einzig gerechte und faire.
Ausnahme wäre Hausrat, da hier die Wohnverhältnisse doch sehr entscheidend sind.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ah, das Wirtschaftswachstum solls richten. 
Wird bestimmt "interessant", wenn da irgendwann mal ende ist.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ja, Politiker und Beamte haben diese Sorgen nicht, mit ihren cremigen Pensionen. Das gehört schon längst auf den Prüfstand.

Aber es nützt halt nichts den Frosch zu fragen wenn du den Sumpf trocken legen willst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> Der Spruch mit "Auf kosten zukünftiger Generationen" ist schon etwas zwiespältig.



Bei einem Generationenvertrag aber wohl berechtigt.


Zum Rest: Ob die Rentenausgaben fair verteilt werden, ist eine vollkommen unabhängige Frage von der Eingangs gestellten, ob sie insgesamt zu hoch sind. Und beide haben nichts aber auch rein gar nichts mit Zinsen&Schulden zu tun.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Ich habe die AfD gewählt und finde es nebenbei bemerkt zum Kotzen, dass in den Medien derart gegen die Nationalistischen Parteien gehetzt und Angst vor einem "Rechtsruck" geschürt wird!


----------



## Seeefe (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe die AfD gewählt und finde es nebenbei bemerkt zum Kotzen, dass in den Medien derart gegen die Nationalistischen Parteien gehetzt und Angst vor einem "Rechtsruck" geschürt wird!


 
Ebenfalls und sobald man dies öffentlich sagt, kommen direkt komische Gesichter nach dem Motto "Ist der Rechtsorientiert?". Aber momentan sind alle Parteien die etwas anders als die Standartparteien laufen, direkt Rechtsorientiert und Anti-Europäischen. 

Zudem wählte ich die AfD auch eher aus Protest als aus Überzeugender Anhänger, den das aktuelle System möchte ich mit meiner Stimme nicht unterstützen, da kam das Kreuz halt zur AfD.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ebenfalls und sobald man dies öffentlich sagt, kommen direkt komische Gesichter nach dem Motto "Ist der Rechtsorientiert?". Aber momentan sind alle Parteien die etwas anders als die Standartparteien laufen, direkt Rechtsorientiert und Anti-Europäischen.  Zudem wählte ich die AfD auch eher aus Protest als aus Überzeugender Anhänger, den das aktuelle System möchte ich mit meiner Stimme nicht unterstützen, da kam das Kreuz halt zur AfD.



Man muss sich mal den Wahlkampf der CDU anschauen: Der Spitzenkandidat (nicht für Kommissionsvorsitz)  ist David McAllister. Doch auf Plakaten und Werbespots (super parodiert durch die Heute Show) ist meist die Kanzlerin zu sehen. Das ist das einzige Zugpferd, was denen noch verblieben ist. Eigentlich grenzt der Wahlkampf der CDU fast an Populismus, denn das größte Argument aus deren Sicht ist die Kanzlerin.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Merkel hat halt mehr Einfluss in die Europapolitik als die gewählten Vertreter.


----------



## Perry (27. Mai 2014)

Ja die Staatschefs können immer noch einen ganz anderen Kandidaten als Kommissionspräsidenten einsetzen, das die Wähler hier Einfluss haben ist eine freiwillige Sache der Staatschefs. Das EU-Parlament kann nur über Dinge abstimmen, hat aber kein Initiativrecht,  das letzte mal stand auch nur Baroso zur Wahl, da nur er von den Regierungschefs nominiert wurde. 
Na wenn das nicht demokratisch ist, was dann?

Ich bin ja immer noch dafür das die Regierungschefs irgendeinen John Smith aus dem Hut zaubern, am besten einen der früher mal bei Goldman Sachs gearbeitet hat, dann kennt der auch gleich die meisten Führungspersonen in Europa von Weihnachtsfeiern bei Goldman Sachs.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe die AfD gewählt und finde es nebenbei bemerkt zum Kotzen, dass in den Medien derart gegen die Nationalistischen Parteien gehetzt und Angst vor einem "Rechtsruck" geschürt wird!


 
Unabhängig von meiner eigenen politischen Einstellung muss ich dir zu 100% beipflichten.

Darüber hinaus machen die Ergebnisse der letzten Wahlen doch etwas stutzig.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben laut deren Aussage mehr als die Hälfte AfD gewählt, sowohl bei Bundestags-, Landtags-, Kommunal- und Europawahl. Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, das niedrige Endergebnis der AfD steht aber in keinem Verhältnis dazu.

Ebenfalls bemerkenswert ist der Umstand, dass sich einige Leute auch darüber beschwert haben, dass in ihrem Wahllokal die Auszählungen der AfD mit 0 Stimmen beendet wurde, obwohl dort nachweislich Stimmen für die AfD abgegeben wurden.

Übrigens bereitet die AfD eine Strafanzeige wegen Wahlmanipulation vor. Oben genannte Fälle gab es offensichtlich öfter und sind in einem Wahllokal in Berlin-Pankow aufgefallen, als ein Wahlvorstand gegenüber einem AfD-Wahlhelfer die sinngemäße Bemerkung machte „die Stimmen dieser einen Partei“ (gemeint war die AfD) wolle man nachher unter den Tisch fallen lassen ":

Alternative für Deutschland – Berlin

Möglich ist in diesem Land mittlerweile alles.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Unabhängig von meiner eigenen politischen Einstellung muss ich dir zu 100% beipflichten.
> 
> Darüber hinaus machen die Ergebnisse der letzten Wahlen doch etwas stutzig.
> 
> ...


 
Deshalb sollte jedermann von seinem Recht Gebrauch machen, nach der Wahl bei der Auszählung anwesen zu sein. Das rate ich (unabhängig von der politischen Einstellung) jedem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber momentan sind alle Parteien die etwas anders als die Standartparteien laufen, direkt Rechtsorientiert und Anti-Europäischen.



"Alle"?
Ich habe noch niemanden gehört, der der Linken, der ÖDP, der Tierschutzpartei, den Spirituellen, etc. vorgeworfen hätte, identisch zu Standardparteien oder rechtsorientiert & europafeindlich zu sein. (ich glaube nicht einmal der MLPD oder PARTEI wurde EU-Feindlichkeit vorgeworfen, obwohl die sie sich ins Wahlprogram geschrieben haben  )



> Zudem wählte ich die AfD auch eher aus Protest als aus Überzeugender Anhänger, den das aktuelle System möchte ich mit meiner Stimme nicht unterstützen, da kam das Kreuz halt zur AfD.



Es gab rund 1,5 Dutzend Parteien zur Auswahl, die nichts mit dem aktuellen System zu tun haben. Warum du deine Stimme der AfD gegeben hast, solltest du schon ein Bisschen besser begründen können...




Perry schrieb:


> Ja die Staatschefs können immer noch einen ganz anderen Kandidaten als Kommissionspräsidenten einsetzen,


 
Es ist weniger eine Frage der Personalien (da können sie iirc tatsächlich nicht jemanden ohne Parlamentszustimmung einsetzen), sondern eher der praktischen Politik. Die meisten wichtigen Entscheidungen der EU werden von Merkel, Hollande und 1-2 weiteren bzw. deren Schoßhündchen in der Komission getroffen. Und Merkel übt dabei locker soviel Einfluss aus, wie der Rest zusammen.




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> dass in ihrem Wahllokal die Auszählungen der AfD mit 0 Stimmen beendet wurde


 
Zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem noch nicht einmal ein finales Gesamtergebnis veröffentlicht wurde, und einige Leute kennen bereits detailierte absolute Stimmenzahlen einzelner Wahlkreise?
Das ist in der Tat anrüchig.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Speed4Fun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dass in ihrem Wahllokal die Auszählungen der AfD mit 0 Stimmen beendet wurde
> ...



Es gibt keinen Grund, hier rumzublödeln und einen Beitrag ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

Hättest du richtig gelesen und zitiert, wüsste der geneigte Leser, dass auch die letzte Bundestagswahl thematisiert war, wo bereits solche Ungereimtheiten aufgetaucht sind.

Hier der Original-Text:



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben laut deren Aussage mehr als die Hälfte AfD gewählt, sowohl bei *Bundestags-*, Landtags-, Kommunal- und Europawahl. Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, das niedrige Endergebnis der AfD steht aber in keinem Verhältnis dazu.
> 
> Ebenfalls bemerkenswert ist der Umstand, dass sich einige Leute auch darüber beschwert haben, dass in ihrem Wahllokal die Auszählungen der AfD mit 0 Stimmen beendet wurde, obwohl dort nachweislich Stimmen für die AfD abgegeben wurden...



So etwas nennt man sinnentstellendes Zitieren durch Herausreißen aus dem Kontext.

*Das* ist in der Tat anrüchig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

"sinnentstellendes Zitieren"?
Falls sich dein gesamter zweiter Absatz auf ein einziges Wort des ersten Absatzes bezieht, dass gleichberechtigt neben drei weiteren steht (von denen zwei dem Thema dieses Threads deutlich näher stehen), die aber genauso ignoriert werden sollen, wie der gesamte folgende Teil des ersten Absatzes und die Angabe einer neuen Bezugsgruppe am Anfang des zweiten, dann solltest du dringend an deinem Schreibstil arbeiten. Das ist schlichtweg missverständlich und führt somit zu Missverstädnissen beim Leser.


----------



## Perry (27. Mai 2014)

@ruyven ich verstehe speedforfun sein Problem, er hat wie er nochmal zitierte explizit alle Jüngst stattgefundenen Wahlen mit einbezogen.
Du hast geantwortet als würde er sich ausschließlich auf die jüngst stattgefundenen Europawahlen beziehen, wo seine Aussage in der Tat zweifelhaft wär, da so explizite Daten noch nicht verfügbar sind.

Er schilderte aber anscheinend Vorfälle von der letzten Bundestagswahl, als weiteres Indiz dafür darfst du gerne den fortführenden Text nehmen, wo er explizit eine daraufhin weißt, das die AfD im Moment eine Strafanzeige vorbereitet wegen Wahlmanipulation, der informierte Leser weis das dies wegen der Bundestagswahl angestrengt wird.
Somit ist seine Kritik, das du sinnentstellend zitierst völlig korrekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Das verstehe ich mittlerweile auch.
Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn jemand in einem Thread zur Europawahl, die vielerorts zeitgleich mit Kommunalwahlen stattfand, von "XYZ, ... Kommunal- und Europawahl" spricht, dann einen weiteren Absatz macht und in diesen auch noch mit "einige Leute" beginnt, während der erste "meinen Bekanntenkreis" betraf, dann muss man mir dazu schreiben, dass er von XYZ spricht. Sonst interpretiere ich das instiktiv im Kontext des Hauptthemas, auf dass sich ja vermutlich auch der dazwischen liegende Teil seines Textes bezog (jedenfalls ist der im Präsens formuliert, was Aktualität verdeutlicht).


----------



## Perry (27. Mai 2014)

Naja ich hatte keine Probleme damit, aber das könnte an meinem bescheuerten Verstand liegen, der bei allem was er ließt sofort anfängt Assoziationen zu bilden und Hintergrundwissen mit reinschmeißt, das Detail mit den Tempi hab ich gar nicht gemerkt.

PS: ich vergesse auch oft mal Wörter beim schreiben, da ich nicht schnell genug tippen kann, vor allem nicht auf dem Handy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Passiert mir manchmal sogar am Rechner.
Aber ich beschuldige meine Gesprächspartner dann nicht, sie würden meinen Beitrag "in Lächerliche ziehen", "rumblödeln" und sinnentstellt zitieren, sondern stelle das Missverständnis klar.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich mittlerweile auch.
> Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn jemand in einem Thread zur Europawahl, die vielerorts zeitgleich mit Kommunalwahlen stattfand, von "XYZ, ... Kommunal- und Europawahl" spricht, dann einen weiteren Absatz macht und in diesen auch noch mit "einige Leute" beginnt, während der erste "meinen Bekanntenkreis" betraf, dann muss man mir dazu schreiben, dass er von XYZ spricht. Sonst interpretiere ich das instiktiv im Kontext des Hauptthemas, auf dass sich ja vermutlich auch der dazwischen liegende Teil seines Textes bezog (jedenfalls ist der im Präsens formuliert, was Aktualität verdeutlicht).


 
Das hier ist nicht *dein* Thread und nicht *dein* Forum, für *dich* hat man hier nichts zu schreiben.

Du darfst wie die anderen User auch hier mitlesen und mitposten.

Wenn du ein Verständnisproblem hast, dann frag bitte einfach nach, bevor du 'instinktiv' falsch interpretierst.

Verwunderlich ist wohl eher, dass du mit einem Hintergrundwissen kokettierst, dass dir ausgerechnet in diesem Zusammenhang dann fehlt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passiert mir manchmal sogar am Rechner.
> Aber ich beschuldige meine Gesprächspartner dann nicht, sie würden meinen Beitrag "in Lächerliche ziehen", "rumblödeln" und sinnentstellt zitieren, sondern stelle das Missverständnis klar.



Nein, du machst es etwas subtiler:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...dann solltest du dringend an deinem Schreibstil arbeiten.


 
Das ist eben dein Stil.

Ich bin da direkter.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben laut deren Aussage mehr als die Hälfte AfD gewählt, sowohl bei Bundestags-, Landtags-, Kommunal- und Europawahl. Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, das niedrige Endergebnis der AfD steht aber in keinem Verhältnis dazu.


 
Und dein Bekanntenkreis ist jetzt repräsentativ für das gesamte Land oder was?


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Speed4Fun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben laut deren Aussage mehr als die Hälfte AfD gewählt, sowohl bei Bundestags-, Landtags-, Kommunal- und Europawahl. *Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ*, das niedrige Endergebnis der AfD steht aber in keinem Verhältnis dazu.
> ...


 
Das ist jetzt ein schlechter Witz?

Pat & Patachon versuchen, meine Beiträge zu zerlegen.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Mai 2014)

In meinem Wahlkreis hat die SPD die Wahl haushoch gewonnen, deutschlandweit liegt sie trotzdem hinten.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt ein schlechter Witz?
> 
> Pat & Patachon versuchen, meine Beiträge zu zerlegen.



Mir ist einfach nicht klar was du damit erreichen willst? 
Einfach nur nett herumpoltern ohne was zu vermitteln oder möglichst auffallen um andere User anzuziehen?


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Monsjo schrieb:


> In meinem Wahlkreis hat die SPD die Wahl haushoch gewonnen, deutschlandweit liegt sie trotzdem hinten.



Welch ein Glück. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist einfach nicht klar was du damit erreichen willst?
> Einfach nur nett herumpoltern ohne was zu vermitteln oder möglichst auffallen um andere User anzuziehen?


 
Dann mal Butter bei die Fische. Was sollte deine Frage nach repräsentativ, obwohl ich dies ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen habe?

Übrigens ist die Frage nach repräsentativ doch wirklich mal interessant, nehmen doch die Meinungsforscher für sich in Anspruch, die von ihnen ausgewählte kleine Gruppe sei repräsentativ.

Ansonsten ist mein Anliegen wohl klar. Es gibt Ungereimtheiten bei der Wahl, das ist nicht nur für AfD-Wähler interessant, sondern auch für jeden, der ein ausgeprägtes Demokratie-Verständnis besitzt.

Wir hatten in unserer Vergangenheit bereits schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, politisch Andersdenkende in irgendeine Ecke zu stellen und gesellschaftlich zu ächten.

Wohin das geführt hat, wissen wir wohl alle...


----------



## hbf878 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Es gibt Ungereimtheiten bei der Wahl, das ist nicht nur für AfD-Wähler interessant, sondern auch für jeden, der ein ausgeprägtes Demokratie-Verständnis besitzt.


Ist für dich die Diskrepanz zwischen politischer Meinung deines Bekanntenkreises und politischer Meinung aller Abstimmenden schon eine Unregelmäßigkeit? 
Ich kenne übrigens keinen einzigen AFD-Wähler, trotzdem haben sie fast 10% geholt in meinem Abstimmungslokal


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Dann mal Butter bei die Fische. Was sollte deine Frage nach repräsentativ, obwohl ich dies ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen habe?
> 
> Übrigens ist die Frage nach repräsentativ doch wirklich mal interessant, nehmen doch die Meinungsforscher für sich in Anspruch, die von ihnen ausgewählte kleine Gruppe sei repräsentativ.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe da kein Problem mit.
Eine Freundin meiner Mutter gehört zu den Leuten die sich um die Wahlurnen kümmert und die Wahlzettel im Wahllokal verteilt und die Urnen dann später mit auszählt.
Ab und zu treffe ich sie mal und ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass sie Mitwisserin bei einer Verschwörung ist.


----------



## Perry (27. Mai 2014)

Dabei geht es auch nicht um eine groß angelegte Verschwörung, aber es gibt Indizien das über die Geschichte der Wahlen in Deutschland es immer mal wieder zu Unregelmäßigjeiten gekommen ist, das ein Wahlhelfer Stimmzettel einer demokratiefeindlichen oder vermeintlich demokratiefeindlichen Partei ungültig gemacht durch rummalen und ähnliches. Die Klage der AfD bezieht sich nun auf Fälle in denen man vermeintlich weiß das für die AfD Stimmen abgegeben wurden und dennoch in diesem Wahlkreis keine gezählt wurden.

Viele Leute denken sie tun damit was gutes, vor allem wenn man ihnen lange genug per Presse ins Hirn darmentleert, wer aus Überzeugung glaubt richtig und gerecht zu handeln ist zu den schlimmsten Taten fähig. Ohne das jetzt auf eine Stufe stellen zu wollen, aber ein extrem Beispiel bieten häufig Soldaten, diese glauben auch richtig zu handeln wenn sie Bomben auf andere Menschen werfen, denn ihrer in Welt verteidigen sie damit ihre Freiheit und die ihrer Familien, auch wenn sie sich damit häufig einfach nur zum Handlanger ganz anderer Kräfte machen.

Oder die Abtreibungsgegner in den USA die Ärzte angreifen und Abtreibungskliniken niederbrennen, die handeln, in ihrer Welt, nach den besten Absichten.

Somit halte ich das nicht für ausgeschlossen und angesichts der schlechten Presse der AfD sogar für wahrscheinlich, manche Menschen sind so "gut".


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Perry schrieb:


> es gibt Indizien


 
dann nenn diese indizien doch mal.


----------



## Perry (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Kann ich nicht explizit, ich habe vor einiger Zeit, ich meine wirklich vor einiger Zeit, mal berichte über sowas irgendwo gesehen und gelesen. Kannst ja mal google bedienen, da sollte sich was finden.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Es liegt nicht immer böse Absicht vor, manchmal ist es vlt. auch Unvermögen, zum Teil liegt jedoch auch Absicht vor.
Kann hier mal aus erster Hand berichten - hier bei uns kam es zu einigen Fehlern, die mehrere Parteien betrafen. Das lag zum Teil daran, dass die Wahlhelfer selbst von der an sich einfachen Abstimmungsmethode der EU-Parlamentswahl (eine Stimme - ein Kreuz) überfordert waren. 
So kam es vor, dass Stimmen für Parteien ausgezählt wurden, dies jedoch nicht korrekt durchgeführt wurde - so wurden beispielsweise die Stimmen für die einzelnen Parteien i.d.R. nur einmal gezählt und nach 50 Stimmen ein neuer Haufen der gleichen Partei angefangen - zum Teil wurden aber bereits nach ca. 30 Stimmen diese Haufen als 50 Stimmen bezeichnet. Erst durch Hinweise von Wahlbeobachtern wurde diese Unregelmäßigkeit behoben. Allerdings traten diese "Zählfehler" allein in diesem Lokal mehrfach auf - auch von den gleichen Personen, die Rechtfertigung war zum Teil ein feixendes "hab'sch mich halt verzählt, ne?".

Von manchen Parteien wurden zum Teil die 50er Haufen anderen Parteien zugeordnet - man hat die Haufen einfach umgesetzt zu einer anderen Partei, erneut gezählt worden wäre nicht - die Ergebnisse wären massiv geändert worden. In unserem Lokal waren davon die Grünen betroffen, diese hätten dadurch etliche Stimmen an die SPD "verloren".
Es kam auch mehrfach vor, dass einzelne Auszählende Stimmzettel als ungültig bezeichneten, obwohl eine eindeutige Stimmabgabe vorhanden war, weil sie einfach den Wahlzettel nicht ausklappten - dies hätte vor allem die kleineren Parteien betroffen, konnte jedoch bei uns ebenfalls durch Wahlbeobachter verhindert werden.

In einem anderen Wahllokal äußerte der zuständige Leiter, dass man "die Stimmen dieser einen Partei unter den Tisch fallen lassen" werde, man solle sie allesamt als "ungültig" werten - gemeint war in dem Fall die AfD. Bloß blöd, dass in diesem Fall aufrichtige Wahlhelfer diese Wahlfälschung sofort unterbanden und nun rechtliche Schritte gegen diesen Mann eingeleitet werden.

Es geht mir dabei nicht primär um eine Partei, die ich aktuell präferiere, denn ich empfinde jede Manipulation an Wahlergebnissen egal welcher Partei als absolut inakzeptabel - das ist Betrug am Wähler, Betrug an der Demokratie! 
Daher werde ich auch in Zukunft als Wahlhelfer oder -beobachter anwesend sein, denn ganz egal ob Fehler oder Absicht - eine fehlerhafte Stimmauszählung darf einfach nicht sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Wird nicht auch regelmäßig ein gewisser Anteil der Stimmzettel einer weiteren Person zur Gegenzählung gegeben, um sicherzugehen, dass systematische Manipulationen in größerem Umfange bemerkt werden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

So etwas sollte natürlich nicht passieren das jemand Gott spielt und ungeliebte Parteien mal eben in Ablage P befördert. Sicherlich hat man das Gefühl das die Ergebnisse nicht stimmen können bei den Randparteien weil viele ja sagen das man die großen Drei nicht wählt. Womöglich haben da einige da doch nicht gewählt oder das Kreuzchen an der falschen Stelle gemacht.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Kann hier mal aus erster Hand berichten.


 
woher weißt du das alles?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So etwas sollte natürlich nicht passieren das jemand Gott spielt und ungeliebte Parteien mal eben in Ablage P befördert. Sicherlich hat man das Gefühl das die Ergebnisse nicht stimmen können bei den Randparteien weil viele ja sagen das man die großen Drei nicht wählt. Womöglich haben da einige da doch nicht gewählt oder das Kreuzchen an der falschen Stelle gemacht.


 
Wie ist es dann zu erklären dass die Randparteien trotzdem Stimmen bekommen haben?
Ich habe das Gefühl dass einige etwas übertreiben.


----------



## Perry (28. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube es sind überwiegend Einzelfälle, was mich vor allem überrascht hat, die Zahl der Ungültigen Stimmen ist enorm zurück gegangen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*

Könnte vielleicht mit den populistischen Statements einiger großer und vor allem einiger darauf spezialisierter Parteien zu tun haben. Der EU-Wahlkampf war ja fast gänzlich frei von Inhalten - daraus ergeben sich mehr Anknüpfpunkte für Unzufriedene, die mit den konkreten Vorschlägen der Parteien normalerweise nichts anfangen können und ungültig wählen. "Keine Vorschläge" steigt halt niemandem auf die Zehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist es dann zu erklären dass die Randparteien trotzdem Stimmen bekommen haben?
> Ich habe das Gefühl dass einige etwas übertreiben.



Flächendeckend würde so etwas ja wohl kaum passieren ( wenn überhaupt ), sondern vielleicht eher in einem Wahllokal.
 Wenn man sich von keiner Partei angesprochen fühlt ist wohl ein ungültiger Wahlzettel die einzige Möglichkeit sich zu wehren wenn keine Humbug - Partei dabei ist


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] EU-Parlamentswahl - wer geht wählen, wer nicht und warum?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> woher weißt du das alles?


Jeder Bürger hat das Recht als Wahlbeobachter bei der Stimmauszählung anwesend zu sein. Solltest du im Vorhinein deine Bereitschaft gezeigt haben darüberhinaus als Wahlhelfer tätig zu sein, darfst du selbst beim Auszählen helfen; man wird manchmal auch als bekanntes Mitglied der Gemeinde direkt zur Ausübung dieses Ehrenamts animiert bzw. zu diesem teilweise eher ungeliebten "Job" (denn das dauert wirklich lange!) gedrängt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wird nicht auch regelmäßig ein gewisser  Anteil der Stimmzettel einer weiteren Person zur Gegenzählung gegeben,  um sicherzugehen, dass systematische Manipulationen in größerem Umfange  bemerkt werden?


Das sollte tatsächlich so sein, wurde aber zum Teil vergessen. Das Ideal, wie es sein sollte, und die tatsächliche Ausführung sind in dem Fall leider manchmal zweierlei paar Schuhe gewesen. Es waren aber größtenteils wirklich Versehen (hoffe ich zumindest), die zum Teil wohl auch noch bemerkt worden wären - jedoch hat mich auch die Bemerkung, dass man sich aufgrund der regen Korrekturen mancher Wahlbeobachter "gestört" fühlte (weil man eben genau auf die Finger schaute), etwas irritiert. 

Am schlimmsten fand ich jedoch das mit dem nicht erfolgten Ausklappen - das wäre nämlich im Gegensatz zu evtl. zu vielen abgegebenen Stimmen (man hätte ja überprüfen können, wie viele Stimmen vorlagen und wie viele abgegeben wurden - oder überhaupt abgegeben werden konnten) wohl gar nicht aufgefallen, da es einfach lauter ungültige Stimmen ergeben hätte.


----------

